# Raw Discussion Thread - 05/15 - Hello To The Intercontinental Championship



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Miz is taking the title so he can drop it to 

:reigns2
:Vince


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Miz is almost definitely winning the title then. Can't be a coincidence that they moved the match when they learned of Strowman's injury.

On a side note, RAW still looks shit this week.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

No Strowman


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

Well I hope this feud keeps going with Miz and Ambrose though if not? and they want to insert Reigns into things

Miz, Ambrose, Reigns triple threat at Extreme Rules possibly?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What does Dean do if he loses the title? I'm slightly worried about him lol.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What does Dean do if he loses the title? I'm slightly worried about him lol.


I dunno it's a weird one putting this on RAW here

I'm still in a "believe it when I see it" stance as I was adamant Corbin was taking the title at Mania & I still feel it's a little weird to just give it to Miz so he can drop it to Roman or whatever

Maybe they hotshot him to Lesnar for the balls PPV? I dunno, but I'm still not convinced he's losing just yet but we'll see


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

GOAT Miz
Hardyz vs Sheamus/Cesaro continues
Alexa Bliss

Raw > Smackdown


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What does Dean do if he loses the title? I'm slightly worried about him lol.


You probably should be.

With the Universal Championship probably gone again for at least half the year, the IC title gained a lot more significance, not least because of the supposed plan to get the belt onto Reigns before he gets the UC back.

And in the general pecking order (from WWE's perspective), Dean is behind Strowman, Balor, Roman, & Rollins. So the moment he arrived on Raw, his time as IC champ was basically over.

I imagine over the course of future months he'll be feuding with people like Joe, Miz & Bray, which will likely be poorly thought out busy-work.

In the past I've always taken the stance that Dean should stay face, because he _is_ over (could be a whole lot more over if he was booked right), and has in the usually been surrounded by heels &/or faces that aren't over. Things have changed though, and I think a heel Dean might be just what his career needs to get through this upcoming patch.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Gotta be better than last week right? :cry


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Will not be tuning in because Strowman isn't on.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

No BRAUUUUUUUUUUUUUn no buys. I'm not watching this dead show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Swiss Cyborg!:mark :cesaro


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Crasp said:


> You probably should be.
> 
> With the Universal Championship probably gone again for at least half the year, the IC title gained a lot more significance, not least because of the supposed plan to get the belt onto Reigns before he gets the UC back.
> 
> ...


Heel Dean would proably be good. He can feud with Rollins and Regins which would proably be good.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What does Dean do if he loses the title? I'm slightly worried about him lol.


Job to Lesnar in a filler fued at Great Balls Of Fire.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

This can't be worse than the last one, can it? No, I'm sure it won't be. Ps I'm glad Strowman won't be on it.



Ambrose Girl said:


> What does Dean do if he loses the title? I'm slightly worried about him lol.


He should tbh, he's been pretty boring as a champion. Miz deserves it way more. Nothing against Dean tho.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Give the fuckin title to miz.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What does Dean do if he loses the title? I'm slightly worried about him lol.


All the heels are taken, Joe and Rollins will most likely have a final match at Extreme Rules. So I think Ambrose vs Joe and Rollins vs Brock might be the new 2 feuds going on. Maybe add Balor in the Brock match as well with Wyatt costing him. My prediction:

Ambrose vs Joe
Brock vs Rollins (vs Balor)
Balor vs Wyatt
Roman vs Miz

Obviously, that is if Strowman stays injured.

And then maybe Ambrose loses against Joe, turns heel and feuds with face Rollins for the remainder of the summer and fall.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm hoping this RAW is good after three consecutive lackluster shows. Can they break the streak? :fingerscrossed


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

TKOW said:


> Miz is taking the title so he can drop it to
> 
> :reigns2
> :Vince


And their feud will get the loudest reactions and most interest from people here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did we ever findout how Strowman got injured?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This card is so bad. They aren't even trying. And another week without word of the cruiserweight division. I can tell that Vince has lost patience with the division (with his 3-way romance angles not getting shit for heat).

Who the hell wants to watch Ambrose vs The Miz in the main event ever?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Did we ever findout how Strowman got injured?


Shoulder injury.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Shoulder injury.


I know that. But how did he get it?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Miz and Ambrose should main event this week. I can't think of anything else worthy of that spot.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

I'll take Wiz/Celts Game 7 over this. Thanks.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The thrill of anticipation knows no boundaries in this thread LOL

Raw has gotten so bad ... I mean it wasn't exactly great before, but after the "Superstar Shakeup" (that term fpalm), it's just downright the drizzling shit.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

No Braun no watching tonight. Plus I am working nightshift so there's that too. Good luck with the fuckery guys


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not excited about this show: 

1). Rollins & Joe's feud isn't clicking, largely because Rollins' already took out Triple H. Rollins vs Joe needed to happen _before_ Rollins vs Triple H. You can't fight the king's lackey after you've beaten the king.

2). No Strowman = Bad! Strowman has been the best performer on the show for some time now, and without him, Reigns has nothing to do tonight.

3). I truly don't know how anybody cares about Cesaro, Sheamus, Enzo, and the other tag-team playas.

4). Miz vs Ambrose has a "I-have-seen-this-already" feeling.

5). The women? Whatever.

I may actually skip this episode. At least Smackdown has Jinder Mahal, AJ Styles, and an interesting women's angle.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

redban said:


> and an interesting women's angle.


I wish I knew what people are seeing in this, other than "my favorite female is in it". Because to me it's just another clusterfuck where all the women got thrown into one program and it's basically a '15 divas division remake storyline with the 3 on 3 thing.. Even features most of the same women - Becky, Charlotte, Naomi and Tamina.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

redban said:


> At least Smackdown has Jinder Mahal and an interesting women's angle.


:beckylol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- I expect Miz to get the belt from Ambrose here if the rumors of him facing Reigns next are true
- They likely kickstart that feud tonight, maybe Miz interrupts Angle while he is talking about Braun with Reigns
- No idea what they will do with Rollins and Joe, after tonight there are still two more RAWs but they already had promo and brawl segments as well as matches so...
- Ambrose will probably enter into a feud with Wyatt next given how Wyatt beat him last week due to the Miz interfering 
- Balor could be the one replacing Braun to face Lesnar at the July PPV, but that is still a month and a half away so he will need something to do in the mean time

Will be interesting how all the current moving pieces fall into place after tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alabaster Gladiator. These names.:lol


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

I don't understand why anyone would want to sit through another Miz vs. Ambrose match


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Swissblade said:


> I don't understand why anyone would want to sit through another Miz vs. Ambrose match


"Sit through" is the right word because 90% will be sound asleep before the Main Event.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


With how LACKLUSTER Raw has become after a Superstar "shakeup" in it's favor it's really quite sad with recent injuries to read on the MASSIVE step back the show's about to take in the midst of the NHL/NBA Play off Conference Finals/Semi-Finals respectively. It's no longer about booking, no longer about WORTHLESS character development or even the status of a MISSING World Champion on RAW. 

The fault lies at the feet of a systemic FAILURE from the men & women in charge of a so called "Entertainment" company forgetting what "ENTERTAINMENT" used to be when running a "WRESTLING" company people expect in ring action along with CREATIVE and ENGAGING storylines. Basically "we're" FUCKED until they realize it's not about ONE guy, TWO guys or even THREE guys. A fish rots from the head down & it's the same on RAW and some erosion on SDL just as well. Honestly the slogan for the E should be the following..........








Good luck getting through tonight #PVR #WWELogic


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I look forward to...

Miz winning the IC belt.
Rollins and Joe getting more physical.
Neville being awesome.
Reigns getting booed. 
Seeing that guy that's always there with...his mom?
DELETE DELETE DELETE!
TJP -- heck yeah!
Cole shieting on Booker.
The women wrestler's below the neck. 
All of JoJo.
Cesaro showing more heel character/personality.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My interest in all things WWE might be at an all-time low right now. So many other things that are going on right now that are more interesting and fun than 2017 WWE.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Alabaster Gladiator. These names.


It honestly gets worse every week. I wish these previews weren't so commercial, it's hard reading. You know they'll have an 'Alabaster Gladiator' shirt out for Sheamus soon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No :braun for half a year. RAW just lost a lot of its luster.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> No :braun for half a year. RAW just lost a lot of its luster.


Just read about this, huge blow for Raw. Strowman has been the star of the show in the last couple of months.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Just read about this, huge blow for Raw. Strowman has been the star of the show in the last couple of months.


Yeah, I hate it, not just for him but for entertainment reasons. I jûst started watching RAW again and his segments were a big draw for me.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll be around for Raw chatting today cos I'm not going into course today cos I have to go to the doctors. So woo I can chat with you guys 

I hope Dean doesn't lose the title tonight :fingerscrossed Literally everybody else is hoping the other way, but not me of course lol.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Now Braun has gone, not much interests me on Raw. I don't know why they moved Miz and Ambrose only to have them face each other.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> No :braun for half a year. RAW just lost a lot of its luster.


OR ELSE :braun

:mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> OR ELSE :braun
> 
> :mj2


What's worse is that they're putting the heat on Roman, when we could have had Kalisto the Giant Killer, Kqlisto El Asesino del Gigante. :vince$ The lost opportunity. :gameover


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Who would have thought Braun was going to be major draw on Raw.

=(


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Pls Miz.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

No idea what's in store for Rollins tonight. Hopefully something good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What town is fortunate enough to host RAW tonight?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

It's in Jersey I believe.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> No :braun for half a year. RAW just lost a lot of its luster.


My first Raw after finals end and I get rewarded with :braun being gone!

:bullshit When you're my age it's crushing enough. :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Time to get ready for the A show opcorn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Forgot, Raw is taking place in my home state tonight, like 30 minutes from where I live. :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Time to get ready for the A show opcorn


Oh yeah, all new American Pickers on History tonight!
opcorn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Time to get ready for the A show opcorn










It's not Tuesday yet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE TV is so bad. Raw and SD suck cock right now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE TV is so bad. Raw and SD suck cock right now.


On the bright side WWE Creative twitter is back and getting started so it's not a total wash. (Y)


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> What town is fortunate enough to host RAW tonight?


Newark, New Jersey.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Newark, New Jersey.


Thank you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jeff Hardy vs Sheamus is happening tonight.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> It's not Tuesday yet.


Na son. Its Monday when Raw is on. The A show


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Jeff Hardy vs Sheamus is happening tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Remember you can't spell* RAW* without B*RA*UN STRO*W*MAN. :braun


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hoping for a decent show, but not really expecting much. However the more Charly Caruso sightings we have the tonight the better the show will be.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Time for RAW!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

People always complain about WWE not trusting anyone not named Roman Reigns or Brock Lesnar the main program of the show.

Well neither of them will be on RAW tonight, let's see if these guys that "have been brought down" by the evil company are at the level that is expected from them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The first of many RAW's Braun is gonna miss :kobefacepalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> People always complain about WWE not trusting anyone not named Roman Reigns or Brock Lesnar the main program of the show.
> 
> Well neither of them will be on RAW tonight, let's see if these guys that "have been brought down" by the evil company are at the level that is expected from them.


Let's see how they're booked tonight. And Reigns is off TV again?!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alabaster Gladiator about to go down to the Charismatic Enigma. Hope it's good.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good thing game 7 between Wizards/Celtics is on tonight, cause I gotta feeling RAW will be bad..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

IM NOT FINISHED WITH YOU


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Good thing game 7 between Wizards/Celtics is on tonight, cause I gotta feeling RAW will be bad..


Game might be equally bad.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Time for Raw!

I just like watching it live and not having to watch it in parts online afterwards :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'LL FINISH YOU AT SURVIVOR SERIES :braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why even continue the hype for the feud if one of the participants is going to be out for months?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, here we go!

What is this about no Reigns tonight? Rumor?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

It really sucks that Braun is out....guy was on a role.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

No Strowman for 6 months. 

Raw is going to be damn near unwatchable.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Game might be equally bad.


Nah....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RAW has a kickass intro though!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

You just know Braun is getting a huge pop when returning.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> No Strowman for 6 months.
> 
> *Raw is going to be damn near unwatchable.*


*

*

It was unwatchable when he was on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even the pyro is lame compared to the past.

:mj4

Raw 30 minutes from where I live and I have zero desire to go.

:mj2


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Well you can't say that Ambrose is not defending his title anymore, eh.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Angle :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Miz is putting together a quiet, not so quiet HOF career.

Bravo sir.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Time for Raw!
> 
> I just like watching it live and not having to watch it in parts online afterwards :lol


Pfft. You're not a true wrestling fan if you don't spend all of Raw not paying attention to the show and bitching about how poor said show is in this thread, and then watching the highlights of Raw after the fact on Youtube.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Nah....


Wizards don't play well on the road.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Whoever said Kurt hates the "You suck" chants clearly doesn't pay attention :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice to see Kurt back, even though I enjoyed Dean being co-GM last week :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good to see Kurt back.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

If only he would be announcing that he is clear to compete...


----------



## Vidie (Sep 12, 2016)

Starting Raw with an in ring promo.....obviously


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Damn 6 months.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

6-pack challenge or Fatal-4-way for the Universal Championship #1 contender, Kurt!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Why even continue the hype for the feud if one of the participants is going to be out for months?


That's what you call "feuding with Lesnar" :grin2:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Extreme Rules fatal 5 way match?.. That could be entertaining.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

2 RAW pay per views in a row without the main title being defended, this company is fucking retarded


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This better be an exaggerated injury and we better see this scary mother fucker back by Summerslam.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Strowman's out for 6 months? He's done.

After they botched the returns of Balor/Rollins, there's no hope for him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> That's what you call "feuding with Lesnar" :grin2:


True. :lol

This match at ER could be really good, if done right. Balor will obviously win, though.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow that pop for Balor


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

lol Bray Wyatt... lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Damn*, that sucks for Strowman.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Rollins or Balor winning the 5 way.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:bjpenn at that pop for Balor being mentioned as a contender for the UC.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Lesnar/Joe would be damn near epic. :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Holy fuck Rollins, Balor, Joe, Wyatt & Reigns in a fatal 5 way..I like it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So I assume that Dean & Miz's feud will continue till Extreme Rules with another rematch with a stipulation.

That fatal 5 way match will be good though.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman got the biggest reaction to facing Brock :ha 

Know wonder WWE is saving that match for WM34


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bray is so getting pinned at Extreme rules fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"Extreme"

:HA:HA

That word has no meaning anymore.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm sorry, but Ambrose should be in this match.

I know he's IC champ and all, but he could drop the belt tonight and be added to the match. The announcement of the match could then be delayed.

I hope Ambrose being left out of this match begins his heel turn.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

A real thinker.. I like it...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Gotta say, as far as multi man clusterfucks go, that match sounds like a lot of fun. Don't see anyone but Balor winning though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not a big reaction there.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Lol if they put that geek Balor against Brock! :ha


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Roman got the biggest reaction to facing Brock :ha
> 
> Know wonder WWE is saving that match for WM34


He got booed. Balor got the biggest reaction.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Big dog is here :mark: Nice pop


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh god Roman has a mic in his hands, I hope he gets interrupted instantly


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

But Kurt, what is the name of the PPV where Brock will defend the championship against the winner of the Fatal 5 way? Why didn't you tell us the name of the PPV? Why? :grin2:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Roman got the biggest reaction to facing Brock :ha
> 
> Know wonder WWE is saving that match for WM34


You must've missed that pop for Balor then.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*In tune of Roman's theme*
Roman Reigns the guy with the longest hair
Roman Reigns the guy who just doesn't care
Roman Reigns the guy who will beat them all
Roman Reigns the man with all titles!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> He got booed. Balor got the biggest reaction.


He got both cheered and booed. Made the loudest noise


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Cocky Roman Reigns, finally.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Heel it up Roman!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Reigns heeling it up.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, that's pretty ungrateful there Reigns, the man gives you a chance to earn a title shot and you go to the ring and give him shit? What a pissant.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Jesus, Angle looks hobbled

His knees must be fucked


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I like the content of Roman's promo just now.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

That sign! :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I hope he gives us an anecdote about green beans..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Can't wait until they start promoting Great Balls of Fire and actually saying those words on TV.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Here comes dat boi :mark: Finnnn


----------



## Vidie (Sep 12, 2016)

If Reigns does win to face Lesnar. I hope Lesnar goes complete shoot on the "big dawg" and kicks the living hell out of him.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

We know this will end with a 10 minutes Bray Wyatt rant. Great...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns vs Balor tonight?!?!?!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tag match main event incoming in 3.. 2...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh look there's two Samoan Joes in there :lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Kurt Angle legit really does look forward to the "You Suck" chants. lol Even leading it.

I do hope that the "6 months" is BS. I wouldn't put it past WWE to pull a stunt like that just to make it seem like Braun made a huge early return. Maybe thats just me not looking forward to how much RAW is going to suck without him.

I hope that no one is taking a drink every time they say "the big dog" or "his yard".


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe got that pimp walk, down :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Brock is gonna kill everyone and Roman will be last challenger left at Mania isn't it?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Well the line can't start in front of Finn. He wouldn't be able to see ahead.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JOE! JOE! JOE! JOE! JOE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vidie (Sep 12, 2016)

Couldn't just leave it as an announcement. Now we have to have every guy say they deserve it most......ffs


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Hawkke said:


> Tag match main event incoming in 3.. 2...


Holla Holla Playa!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey man, hate him, but Roman is kinda right in his arguments..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Joe can't talk about getting results, didn't he lose at Payback? :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Feelin' this promo doe....


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

lol Bray Wyatt doesnt belong in the ring with those 3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Wyatt got a big ass pop.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy fuck, they're doing a 5 way with their top 5 stars?

How the fuck are they going to fill the rest of the card :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shut the fuck up Bray!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

nobody cares about joe.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Hugest pop goes to Seth!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That POP.

:mark:


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh Bray :shrug


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you for interrupting Bray, Seth  :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Very nice pop for Seth


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Kurt is standing weird. His knees must be fucked.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh hey, there’s the guy that took out Finn Balor 2 weeks ago. Maybe, ya know, Balor should do something about it.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Samoa Joe run has been so uninspiring that sometimes I wish he was kidnapped by ninjas again.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Strong promos from everyone actually.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with the aggression and not giving a fuck. No generic shit tonight.

:mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Directionless Seth Rollins to save the day. :lol :lol


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

Seth is worse than Cena with the pandering


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

superman punch is literally the worst move in history. it is so cringe.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rollins with the Tanahashi rope assisted dragon screw! :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Balor bested Reigns!!?!?!?!?!

Holy shieeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a pretty great opening segment of RAW, I must say.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

:lol Finn just laying there


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Directionless Seth Rollins to save the day. :lol :lol


How is he directionless when he is on a storyline feud with Joe?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bray.. bubby.. I'm begging, pleading get yourself out of WWE and go somewhere better! Any where!


Kudos to Reigns and Rollins for saving that jabroni's life on that way undershot dive..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good opening segment. I'm sure the rest of the show will blow.

:mj4


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Really good opener.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Balor is so trash fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Gotta say, that was a hot start to the show. Nice to see after last week which was just a dead week for WWE.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Would like to see Balor v Roman for the title at WM next year.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tag Match at extreme rules isn't a TLC match I am disappointed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That fatal 5 way is gonna be a good fucking match. I can't wait for it.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Why was commentary so plain just now?

Five of Raw's top stars just got into an extensive brawl, they should have been hyping this shit up.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

flippy midget standing tall.. Er, short.. Whatever..


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Let's see how the rest of the show goes on after an amazing opening


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I held my piss for that opener!

Well done fellas!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Roman was more heelish. Played well in the role against the face in Balor before the interruptions.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good opening segment.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait wait wait wait.. did that Ziggler line on the screen say "spitful" and not "spiteful"? Did I see that right? I have no DVR to skip back to check.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BaeJLee said:


> Let's see how the rest of the show goes on after an amazing opening



It will suck, most likely.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The added graphics to Shinsuke's moves make it looks like he's from a fighting game! :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> You must've missed that pop for Balor then.


Finn got a big one yes but he was just cheered. Reigns was booed and cheered thus making the loudest noise for him. :jericho2


----------



## Vidie (Sep 12, 2016)

Imagine if we didn't have the brand split and Styles/Nakamura were involved as well....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pretty good opening segment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was a fun segment  They can't do a tag team match though cos it's uneven, unless some random gets added on the heel side or something :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Good start and reactions for everyone!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Samoa Joe's entrance music:*



> "So the original music, I kind of threw out some samples and some ideas and they came back with this original music. I remember, it was Hunter that kind of called me like, 'can you give me some ideas, some genres and stuff you dig and we'll work from there?' So I kind of told him some of my past themes. One of them was Faith No More and Boo-Yaa T.R.I.B.E., 'Another Body Murdered' from some soundtrack and another one was *'Mama Said Knock You Out' by LL Cool J*. And I kind of gave them all these things and said, 'work with that.'" Joe added, "when I first heard the music, I was like 'meh, I don't really dig it. I don't really dig it.' And I remember Hunter came up to me, 'you don't really dig your music?' and I went, 'no, I don't.' Then he goes, 'okay, give me a sample of what you want.' *So I gave him a few samples and one of them was Pharoahe Monch's… this Pharoahe Monch track that I had. Pharoahe Monch, it's called 'Simon Says' and it's really heavy and I used to use the intro all the time. It was basically the old Toho Godzilla intro slowed down.* And then, they looped it in this, so I kind of gave them that and I remember CFO$ within a couple of days had 'oh, this is perfect!' and they had the new track done."


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...th-nxt/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No idea who wins this. Brock just needs to lose the title immediately.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Headliner said:


> No idea who wins this. Brock just needs to lose the title immediately.


This.

If they are planning to do Brock vs Roman at Mania..don't make it a title match.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Headliner said:


> No idea who wins this. Brock just needs to lose the title immediately.


Not gonna happen


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Wait wait wait wait.. did that Ziggler line on the screen say "spitful" and not "spiteful"? Did I see that right? I have no DVR to skip back to check.


Just went back, it says spiteful.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So the RAW main event at ER is gonna be lit.. That under card is gonna be pretty shit though.. Besides the TLC match between the Hardy's/Shesaro


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Roman glares at Seth & Finn and Seth says to him "I'll beat you too!" :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth and Bray could be interesting. They've never had a singles match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, please take title off Brock. :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some fresher type matches tonight. Took them long enough.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Finn vs Roman tonight!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow they went with singles matches instead of a giant tag, didn't expect that lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins talking that WM31 shit "I beat Brock Lesnar, and I beat you too!"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RAW.....won't suck tonight?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So:

Ambrose vs. Miz
Rollins vs. Wyatt
Reigns vs. Balor

Will say, that’s a good show to cover up for Strowman being out.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

It's the non broken Hardy's


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Rollins vs Wyatt 
Balor vs Reigns

These matches can headline PPVs. Why give them away for free (even if they will undoubtedly end with interference tonight)?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Balor-Roman :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So who does Joe wrestle then? lol

Never mind. Most likely will interfere in Rollins match.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HARDYZ! :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't believe Seth & Bray have never had a 1 on 1 match, considering how often Bray faced both Dean & Roman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hardy's.

:mark:


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

i think Balor wins the fatal 5 way, they're not wasting Brock/Reigns for a B ppv, Rollins/Joe will continue there feud and doesn't make sense for Bray to win.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

cesaros siren entrance is so pitiful


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns vs Balor and Rollins vs Wyatt tonight :mark

Really liking this RAW so far.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The Hardy Boyz are having a normal tag match at Extreme Rules? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also 3 singles matches, all featuring an ex Shield member. It's gonna be a good show for me :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Time for Jeff to go back to the dentist.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Aight, I'm here what have I missed ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Pay-per-Payback."

:cole


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Sheamus and Cesaro look like CAWs with so many clothes on.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So who does Joe wrestle then? lol
> 
> Never mind. Most likely will interfere in Rollins match.


Kurt said Seth took out Joes knee. So it looks like he wont be competing tonight.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

They better book that 5 way to go 90 minutes plus, otherwise how the hell are they gonna fill up 3 hours?? Sounds like a one match show...


----------



## Vidie (Sep 12, 2016)

Sheamus going for the Charles Bronson look lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

How is a normal tag match extreme ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Aight, I'm here what have I missed ?


Missed the best opening segment in months. ER main event will be a 5 way to determine who faces Brock the next month: Seth vs. Joe vs. Reigns vs. Balor vs, Wyatt

Rollins/Wyatt tonight for first time

Balor/Reigns tonight too


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Brother Nero chants :mark:


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Vince clearly is beginning to get dementia because he can't remember he told creative to put on the same matches for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sheamus talking about how the new era is better than the old one, he's not exactly from the new era himself :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Missed the best opening segment in months. ER main event will be a 5 way to determine who faces Brock the next month: Seth vs. Joe vs. Reigns vs. Balor vs, Wyatt
> 
> Rollins/Wyatt tonight for first time
> 
> Balor/Reigns tonight too


Nice ! Sounds promising tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Joe attacks Rollins on the match with Wyatt.

Don't see Reigns/Balor ending without fuckery.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brother Nero chants.

:mark:

NJ knows.


----------



## Vidie (Sep 12, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Brother Nero chants :mark:



Ahhhhh yeeeesss Brother Nero....I knew you'd come


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Aight, I'm here what have I missed ?


Too busy watching Cole's ROH goodbye? :lol


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

redban said:


> Rollins vs Wyatt
> Balor vs Reigns
> 
> These matches can headline PPVs. Why give them away for free (even if they will undoubtedly end with interference tonight)?


Because neither match will have a finish. Joe without question interferes in the Rollins/Wyatt match and Reigns/Balor probably ends in an all out brawl with all 5 men again.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Wow they went with singles matches instead of a giant tag, didn't expect that lol


Me either, now somewhere Teddy Long silently weeps..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I can't believe Seth & Bray have never had a 1 on 1 match, considering how often Bray faced both Dean & Roman.


I knew they hadn't and expected a feud at some point when Bray got drafted to RAW.

It's bittersweet getting their first match tonight.

It can't be good business to give away PPV headliners on RAW.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I think Joe attacks Rollins on the match with Wyatt.
> 
> Don't see Reigns/Balor ending without fuckery.


I'm sure Roman vs Balor will main event and Bray will attack both.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Jersey already a better crowd than last week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Delete chants.

:mj4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good crowd so far.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm hoping Sheamus uses his power moves on Jeff.

Jeff is one of the best when it comes to sell the babyface comeback.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wish the commentators would stop saying the Hardys coming was a surprise, cos it wasn't at all :lol Everybody knew it was coming lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I hope Reigns wrestles the same heelish way he did when he first faced Balor and also Rollins at MITB last year.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

WTF was that?

Brogue Knee?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Aight, I'm here what have I missed ?


Braun out for 6 months, Kurt made a fatal 5 way for Extreme Rules: Bray, Roman, Joe, Balor and Rollins, the winner faces Brock for the title in the July RAW PPV that wasn't named :grin2;. Then the 5 contenders cut promos and started brawling, Balor stood tall. Rollins vs Waytt later


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought he actually connected with that knee


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Harley Race mention. Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Aight, I'm here what have I missed ?


Hot opening segment with the announcement of Rollins vs. Balor vs. Joe vs. Reigns vs. Wyatt at ER for the #1 contendership.



AngryConsumer said:


> Too busy watching Cole's ROH goodbye? :lol


Dude, let the man grieve. You know, at least for 5 more days until Takeover Chicago.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Please put Miz vs Ambrose so I don't have to wait for 3 hours.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Be prepared for Reigns to win at Extreme rules. Hopefully this site doesn't freeze from all the hate posts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jeff Hardy with a stunner. Random.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Botchy ring apron spot


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Sheamus botch that kick?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That botched Brogue kick :ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That bicycle knee lift was almost as sick as the Make-A-Wish kids that Cena visits. :done

And of course the dumbasses at commentary can't even call a stunner properly. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sheamus doing the V trigger better than Rollins always will be hilarious


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Cesaro and Sheamus would be a good tag team in the Attitude Era.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Pretty good match between Jeff and Sheamus


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao at Sheamus having to kick twice.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus can't even kick.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Alabaster Botcher.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Gainn said:


> flippy midget standing tall.. Er, short.. Whatever..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You can tell that Jeff is the star of the four. Lol at that botched Brogue kick


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Good job on Matt not selling that botch and waiting for him to redo it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Matt the vet out there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope the Miz wins. Probably won't happen. But he made the IC title pretty relevant again, last year. That match between him and Ziggler at No mercy was very good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha with kind of a jobber entrance?

Whoa.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Raw is about to get ghetto with the boss. Sigh.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha is awesome! I really like how her hair looks at the moment.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I like that Noam is accompanying Alicia to the ring.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wherewithal? bitch she botched that clearly lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> You can tell that Jeff is the star of the four. Lol at that botched Brogue kick


Jeff is miles above the others sooner or later WWE will have to book him as solo act.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Sasha vs Alicia again? fuck wwe


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

That was like a half jobber entrance for Sasha


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So this Sasha/Alicia Fox feud is legit or something lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alicia with a better kick than Sheamus.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well this is a 1st time match for me since I didn’t watch the one last week. And that’s not a knock on either of them, I skipped A LOT last week.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I watched 205 live the other night and it was pretty good, I was missing out on some entertaining stuff. Austin Aries is funny with the banana thing. Where does that come from anyway?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

10/10 northern lights.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Alicia Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuux!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Is... Is Noam Dar the New Raw Woman's CHampionship...!?!?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Noam is a piece of paradise

He and Perkins should form an alliance


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Sasha and Alica should seriously feud. Hopefully these matches lead to that.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Sasha with kind of a jobber entrance?
> 
> Whoa.


She has a awesome theme to me, I wonder why they cut it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Random feud.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Noam is doom , most WWE followers are male chauvinist, he accompanying Alicia Fox will make him look like the weak link.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

JC00 said:


> That was like a half jobber entrance for Sasha


I blame Alexa.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alicia. :homer


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alicia foxx with that win :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Boring show so far.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Please win this Alicia FUUUUUUX!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Foxy beat Sasha?!

Doghouse for The Boss?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Um, did Sasha just lose clean to Alicia?!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

What....lol

Wasn't expecting Alicia to win


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

what the fuck


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait what happened? What did I miss? How did Alicia win?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Well that was a unexpected victory.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Alica Fox just beat Sasha Banks?

Huh, that’s something I didn’t think I’d be seeing/saying.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Fox gets a televised win ? :bjpenn


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Clean too. :lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Clean win over a 3-time champion who is also a babyface.

Banks heel turn coming soon or what?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

What the fuck did I just see?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sasha pinned cleaned by Alicia. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dunno what's more mildly amusing: Alicia FAAAWWWXXX and Dar being back together after supposedly splitting only a few weeks ago, or Foxy actually pinning Banks clean as a whistle.

:mase


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was pretty surprising, tbh. Whoa.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Alicia Fox and Noam Dar are such great heels. That may be the most heel jacket ever that Noam has, that looks so stupid, it's the perfect, "I think I'm cool and I really look like an idiot," top to wear. Love that they're giving Foxy a little something right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alicia can scissor me any day.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

YASSSSSSSSSS RAISE HER HAND!!!!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Alicia has a win over Sasha fucking Banks :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

the IC title isn't main eventing? Let me guess, Roman is? :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Alicia got the victory? Who would have thought that in 2017 Alicia Fox would be getting a renewed push?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn, Alicia beat Sasha clean?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

All of you smarks that cried for Alicia...

They listened. LOL.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alicia beat Sasha clean

I repeat, Alicia beat Sasha clean

wtfwtf

:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I can't find words


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh God, Jinder vs. AJ tommorow night on SD.

Jinder about to get the super push in a month beating Zayn, Orton, and Styles in a month.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Damn, Alicia beat Sasha clean?


Yep. Pretty random.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Styles vs. Mahal on SDL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha jobs. :lmao


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Dana can defeat Alicia and Alicia can defeat Sasha...

you're no the boss anymore Sasha


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Are Fox and Banks actually feuding or ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Alicia is getting a push, then I'm all in for it.. highly underrated.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Is it bad I knew Foxy was going to win? This was supposed to be Emma's feud.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. Pretty random.


I wonder if they blamed her for the botch last week and so had her lose as punishment tonight..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I legit believed that kick would beat Sasha. Brutal.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Just when I thought they start treating the IC title better...its ending the first hour of RAW.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Too busy watching Cole's ROH goodbye? :lol


I've cried everyday since :lol and it only happened last night. We get Cole v. Cody next week tho :grin2:



Mordecay said:


> Braun out for 6 months, Kurt made a fatal 5 way for Extreme Rules: Bray, Roman, Joe, Balor and Rollins, the winner faces Brock for the title in the July RAW PPV that wasn't named :grin2;. Then the 5 contenders cut promos and started brawling, Balor stood tall. Rollins vs Waytt later


Thanks bro



TD Stinger said:


> Dude, let the man grieve. You know, at least for 5 more days until Takeover Chicago.


:lol :lol :lol I don't think he'll be there, he's taking dates well into June already. I'm think he works an Omega program and then goes for the Brooklyn takeover.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Oh God, Jinder vs. AJ tommorow night on SD.
> 
> Jinder about to get the super push in a month beating Zayn, Orton, and Styles in a month.


Yup


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I wonder if they blamed her for the botch last week and so had her lose as punishment tonight..


Possible. Still can't believe it. It did kind of come off as a punishment because it was so random.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Noam is doom , most WWE followers are male chauvinist, he accompanying Alicia Fox will make him look like the weak link.


Alicia Fox will be a little over for the rest of her career because of Noam's 'Fuuuuuux' reference to her. All she has to do is say on the mic 'My name is Alicia....' then wait for the audience to go 'Fuuuuuuuux.'


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I wonder if they blamed her for the botch last week and so had her lose as punishment tonight..


What happened last week with Sasha?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm just happy Alicia got a win :shrug


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

They really are trying to make sure you actually have to pay attention tonight aren't they?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Possible. Still can't believe it. It did kind of come off as a punishment because it was so random.


Agreed.

I still see her winning the title at SummerSlam.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> What happened last week with Sasha?


Botched pin.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Architect-Rollins said:


> What happened last week with Sasha?


Botched pin***


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Maryse wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I still see her winning the title at SummerSlam.


Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised. She needs to do something. Been in a rut for awhile now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miz looking like the Undertaker with that jacket


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Botched pin.


Ah the usual in the women's division.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why does Miz look like Final Fantasy villain?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

DEAN :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A little overdone, but all in all those dusters are pretty slick.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Miz to win the belt in this one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maryse looking good as per usual.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Tbh I wouldn't be paying the Miz much attention if it wasn't for Maryse


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pulling for Miz.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It looks like Maryse is wearing one of Miz's coats. If so I think that is sweet!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Goddess Maryse :banderas


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> What happened last week with Sasha?


Alicia lifted her shoulder up while Sasha was pinning her.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Two of the best on the roster going at it :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The IC Title design is good, I hope that they don't mess it up if they decide to change it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonder if Maryse will ever wrestle full time again or just continue being Miz's valet.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Dangit, I kinda like them both.... If Dean loses I just hope he gets involved in a worthwhile feud.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Miz needs to win this.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This is a shockingly decent episode of RAW..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Miz end this insanity with Ambrose.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is up and pretty split for this match.

NJ giving us a pretty good crowd. 

:drose


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> Wonder if Maryse will ever wrestle full time again or just continue being Miz's valet.


She didn't wrestle in the tag match at Mania, where they hyped her in-ring return; so I doubt she will ever wrestle full-time again (or even part-time).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Def. the top title on RAW.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nolo King said:


> This is a shockingly decent episode of RAW..


Shame it takes a talent getting injured to get the monkey writers to put something decent.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I've cried everyday since :lol and it only happened last night. We get Cole v. Cody next week tho :grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, there’s been so much hype and buzz for this at this point I’d be surprised if it doesn’t happen.

Wouldn’t be surprised if they show him in the crowd but he doesn’t have an official match until Brooklyn.

We’ll see on Saturday. Now, it’s time for tonight’s “Triple Main Event.”


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone else hearing a popping noise?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It's weird hearing Let's go Miz chants lol!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Shame it takes a talent getting injured to get the monkey writers to put something decent.


Dat Braun. Doing everything including taking one for the team to force the writers to make a good show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Too many commercials. :cuss:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Uh commercial.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best RAW crowd in a while.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Go Miz.. though he'll lose.

If he wins, this show is a success despite how it ends.

Barring an injury..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah the crowd has been great so far.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

These dudes should be wrestling for the Universal title. The crowd is hot for this match.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Shame it takes a talent getting injured to get the monkey writers to put something decent.


Don't jinx it. Bayley hasn't appeared yet!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

YankBastard said:


> Don't jinx it. Bayley hasn't appeared yet!


One promo from Bayley could ruin the whole show!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

YankBastard said:


> Don't jinx it. Bayley hasn't appeared yet!


No worries, Alexa Bliss will no doubt contain the hazard


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

It pains me greatly to know that Booker is only around temporarily..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That ugly ass bulldog.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> The added graphics to Shinsuke's moves make it looks like he's from a fighting game! :lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753636957855608832


wkc_23 said:


> Miz looking like the Undertaker with that jacket


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

fun crowd


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz electrifying the crowd. :drose


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> No worries, Alicia Bliss will no doubt contain the hazard


Alexa*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A crowd that actually cares.

:hmm:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

These two have such great chemistry, Ambrose might be Miz's 2nd best opponent after Ziggler.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Miz is winning this match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Alexa*


Ooops


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Miz might win?!?!?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Match heating up!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I thought that was it for a second


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAMNIT I THOUGHT THE MIZ WAS GONNA WIN IT THERE!!!.. Crowd is very hot for this match :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pretty decent so far :bjpenn


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I miss the days when finishers ended matches....


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wow! A finisher was kicked out of! What a shock…….

God I hate how finishers mean nothing nowadays.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

This is awesome chants :banderas


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is fucking ridiculous... I can't stand finisher kickouts in every damn match...

And there's the "This is awesome" chants from the damn indy loving crowd...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean jumps.

:lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose is the first face not to give a shit about Maryse


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I guess that one kid really likes Dean lol!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good match. BS kickout of Skull Crushing Finale.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Terrible ending.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ambrose don't get surprised twice boys!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Are you fucking kidding me


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn, why does it have to end that way.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Guess Dean/Miz continues at ER.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

And there's the middle finger to fans and your rematch set for ER.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Good sh*t !!!! Maybe some more dimensions to Ambrose's character !!! :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Ambrose is shocked he gets DQ'ed for kicking Miz in the balls? Was he not aware of that rule or something?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Ambrose is the first face not to give a shit about Maryse


Suits the character


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dive :grin2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match. Dumb ending. WWE in a nutshell.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

SovereignVA said:


> Ambrose is the first face not to give a shit about Maryse


Maryse's life flashing behind her eyes






*** Looks like Miz will get the championship at Extreme Rulez


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Well that was quite pointless


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Lame fucking ending. Remember when dudes used to murder the refs when this shit happened? Hit a Dirty Deeds on that little prick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NJ crowd can count! :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

OK...whos the heel here? :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

BOOKER T JUST CALLED THE IC TITLE THE "EVOLUTION TITLE" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Strong style inner thigh :HA


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

redban said:


> Well that was quite pointless


Nah. Sets up their match for Extreme Rules.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dean with the dick kick lol! Poor Miz!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Was really hoping for the Miz to win that...Dean has been horrible with the belt.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dean-O finally lives up to his status as "A CRAZY LUNATIC FRINGE, MAGGLE" by kicking Miz right in the balls and shrugging off the fact that he DQ'd himself. :lmao

And :evans at Graves calling Miz's low blow attempt a strong style thigh grab.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Fantastic match between Ambrose and Miz.

Weird how Ambrose can have a better match with The Miz then he can have against AJ Styles :lol

Confused as to why Ambrose was bitching about being DQ'd. I would have liked it more if he had just shrugged it off.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Still playing the losers music..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark: wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Terrible ending. A crowd killing fiale.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charly.

:mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Charly! :tucky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And of course every time a match is good lately they have a shit ending fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

God do I hate the "This is awesome chants".. We've come to a point where a normal average wrestling match in WWE is considering a ***** match in the minds of dumb casuals..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly...yes.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

"This is my universe."

The cringe for that promo was off the charts :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Why the fuck was he smiling like he was high as fuck throughout? :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charly is basically saying..."Finn you can get it whenever you want."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Is that the end of the feud or does Miz/Uncle Dean-O go to Extreme Rules?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good pop for Alexa.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"It's my universe"...

unkout


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bliss! :mark:

:rude


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa.

:done


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Alexa :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Balor king of the Universe. :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Is that the end of the feud or does Miz/Uncle Dean-O go to Extreme Rules?


Surely it is continuing at ER.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I know i'm in the minority but i don't get why so many go nuts over Charly Carusso, to me she just looks like some average chick you'd see out in a club somewhere.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

WWE has the worst timing in commercials.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Love Finn's ring work, but this dude is in desperate need of some character. Give him a dancing gimmick if you have to..


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Forgot for a moment that Bliss was on Raw


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> "It's my universe"...
> 
> unkout


 That's my nomination for most cringeworthy promo of the year.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Alexa Bliss!!!
:mark:
:woo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bliss :banderas


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Good pop for Alexa.


Any video leaks yet?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Now that's a champ..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz/Dean have some good chemistry. I'm sure the feud will continue, especially during the dead months of April and May in WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss is the best reason to watch RAW now. :homer


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Never complain when it’s time for Alexa.

Solid match between Miz and Ambrose. Dumb finish, IMO. I mean, if you’re going to have Miz force Ambrose to the point of getting disqualified, do something like have Ambrose hit him with a chair or something. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> That's my nomination for most cringeworthy promo of the year.


It couldn't have been more cliche if they tried.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm really loving this crowd tonight


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Big Dawg heeling it up and Balor got a nice reaction. 

:bjpenn


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> fun crowd


It's NJ. It's either going to be a fun crowd, or it's going to be that hijacking bullshit that happened a few years ago. That's why I think the writing is good for this show. If they fuck it up, it'll be anarchy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Any video leaks yet?


Nope, but if that time comes...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BaeJLee said:


> I'm really loving this crowd tonight


New Jersey.

:drose


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Bliss is the best reason to watch RAW now. :homer


Bliss and Charly hands down


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm just so damn tired of this incarnation of Dean Ambrose, the tight jeans t shirt wearing goofy nickelodeon wacky lunatic fringe, its god awful. I'd sell a part of my soul to get just a glimpse of FCW Ambrose. FCW and INDY Ambrose would look at this WWE version of Ambrose and stab him in the eye with a fork and piss on him.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

It's always a plus when Alexa Bliss is on my TV screen. :homer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa burying Newark.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This reminds me of the rock's promo, when he was trying to figure out his catchphrase :HA


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

NJ resident born and raised..

She's not wrong you know


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Bliss and Charly hands down


Hands down in my lap. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> NJ resident born and raised..
> 
> She's not wrong you know


Really? Same here.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Bliss is so good on the mic


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Alexa burying Newark.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Newark is trash though :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

She owns the "What" chant every time.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Alexa Bliss knows how to put people in their places.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Lol she's good


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alexa just roasted that crowd :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Man, RAW has been having a lot of audio issues as of late..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bliss owning this crowd! :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Still a bit amazing that it was only 2 weeks ago that Bliss attained goddesshood. roud

And hot damn at her killing that retarded WHAT chant in record time. :tucky

On a side note: Is it true, @ShowStopper? Is Joizey truly a stank-ass sweat gland of a state? :lenny2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa owns Newark. :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Really? Same here.


Yup.. I'm down South.. Voorhees area


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh god Alexa is amazing


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

& the show goes to shit!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BoringBayley.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Ugh Bayley WHY GO AWAY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone that shits on the dumb 'What' chants is good in my book.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa is so good at shutting down marks


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Who won Ambrose or The Miz?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TIME TO CRINGE :loweringangle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa "what" proof. :fuckyeah


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Bayley is cringeworthy.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Alexa Bliss is so fucking good!

WWE, take care of her, and NEVER let her go!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alexa Bliss is immune to the "What?" chants.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is this? :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Bayley is horrible


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Yup.. I'm down South.. Voorhees area


hey neighbor


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jesus fucking Christ. Bayley is so bad on the mic.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Mad Props" ????

*Checks calendar*

Yup.. It's 2017

:blonde


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I like you, Bayley. But thou shalt not be so utterly :rude towards the goddess of the WWE.

:homer2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley in a mic battle?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh, we have rematch clauses again?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Bayley has a mic...RUN!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bayley! :bayley


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Hmmm the stream I'm watching started lagging once Bayley came on the screen :hmmm


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes. I want to get "Extreme" with Alexa Bliss. :book


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Still a bit amazing that it was only 2 weeks ago that Bliss attained goddesshood. roud
> 
> And hot damn at her killing that retarded WHAT chant in record time. :tucky
> 
> On a side note: Is it true, @ShowStopper? Is Joizey truly a stank-ass sweat gland of a state? :lenny2


Certain parts, yes. :lol It has it's good and bad like every state.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley should start beating up kids to get extreme.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nah Bayley you ain't winning that title at ER.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Goddess has spoken. Go back to the kiddie table Bayley.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Alexa telling anyone to sit at the kiddy table is a bit ironic.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Is that the end of the feud or does Miz/Uncle Dean-O go to Extreme Rules?


Rematch at Extreme Rules. When they announced Wyatt vs Rollins vs Balor vs Reigns vs Joe for number 1 contender. It was a given Miz and Ambrose would be having another match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ECDUB


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wanna see Alexxxa get xtreme. :curry2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Bliss looked pretty hot with that stick in her hand.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Decent segment.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ECW chants

GTFOH Newark!

LMFAO!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Of course these stupid fucking idiots in the crowd start an EC-DUB chant.. Jesus christ Newark you're embarrassing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Firstly woohoooooooo Deano's still champion :woo Obviously they went with the DQ to continue the feud with a no DQ stip at ER. Dean's reaction after the lowblow though when he was shrugging :lmao I was right about him keeping the title though.

Corey seems to have replaced Charlotte with Alexa lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa likes it "Extreme" :book

Well, the prediction was apparently true


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Shit... "ECW" chants? Wow, this crowd is terrible.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hot damn Bliss, hot damn...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just look at this goddess.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't put my finger on it but Bayley/Alexa feels flat.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Best segment of the night = Seeing Bayley get hit with a Kendo Stick


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Bliss looked pretty hot with that stick in her hand.


Giggity.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Bliss GOATING tonight. She absolutely destroyed Bayley in that segment and made her look so inferior. A megastar in the making.
:banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mistress Alexa, Cane me next. :mark


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Why do I feel certain men are going to have quite the “experience” seeing Bayley and Alexa whip each other with a kendo stick


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Bliss looked pretty hot with that stick in her hand.


I don't think it's her first time with a long, hard stick on her hands >>>


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Fuck Alexa looks hot holding a big stick.

:book

edit: Damn, someone beat me to me :lol

Wish Alexa was the one "beating me".


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:hayden3 at those very brief "One more time!" chants after Bliss blasted Bayley with that Kendo stick.



ShowStopper said:


> Certain parts, yes. :lol It has it's good and bad like every state.


Duly noted.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Can't put my finger on it but Bayley/Alexa feels flat.


The money feud is Sasha/Alexa. Bayley is just no good imo, she is simply "there" and can't show the edge needed to work with Alexa. Sasha can and will do it when they eventually feud.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Get ready for some TJP. :liquor


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

PacoAwesome said:


> Hot damn Bliss, hot damn...


I'm playing the Apollo Justice game right now and your profile literally spooked me for a sec :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Brollins said:


> Shit... "ECW" chants? Wow, this crowd is terrible.


Oh come on, leave people a shred of memory of a way better past.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Bayley sounds like she is going through puberty when she talks..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bliss/Bayley is the feud to watch right now... but Bliss is the best thing in the 'E right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's true, It's DAMN true


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864289778866556928


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This has been the best crowd since the night after WM, I think.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I don't think it's her first time with a long, hard stick on her hands >>>


LEAKS WHEN?!

:cenaooh


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

ALICIA FOX PINNED SASHA CLEAN! :booklel :brie1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> ALICIA FOX PINNED SASHA CLEAN! :booklel :brie1


I still can't believe it myself.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao Sami called Kurt. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And there it is; the feud continues. I'm good with that.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't give a fuck what anyone says, Bliss is the best female performer in WWE right now. 

Also, I always tend to remove my pants whenever she appears on screen. That has to be worth something, right?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kurt is great :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The Drifting continues!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"He kicked me"? Really Miz? Can't say balls? can't say he cheap shotted me? just "He kicked me"?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The drifter :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bayley is one women's wrestler they need to allow her sexuality be more at the forefront of her character.

I know it goes against the female Cena shtick, but it's a risk they should take.

This current Bayley character isn't working and flopping worse than Reigns.

Let Bayley show more skin... maybe all black and leather? And speak few words.

OOOOOOOH The Drifter!!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

:lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Crowd popping for the drifter :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drifter looks like a shorter, buffer Sandow.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vintage Kurt Angle


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Drifter is going to bomb so bad.. 

WWE's creative team seriously put together a gimmick where someone walks aimlessly around the backstage playing an out of tune guitar and says nothing.. How deep


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

N*EVIL*LE!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Vince really care that much abut TJP that tells the announcers to say his name 50 times during his matches now? I get wanting to get TJ Perkins out of peoples heads but does he honestly care enough about this idiot to shove his name down our throats every week now?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Bayley is one women's wrestler they need to allow her sexuality be more at the forefront of her character.
> 
> I know it goes against the female Cena shtick, but it's a risk they should take.
> 
> ...


That Bayley idea is legit the worst thing ever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr. Crickets AKA TJP


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TJP!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The TJP theme gets me every time.

:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Je suis freakin' gold medalist!" = More proof that Kurt deserved to be in the HoF *and* is an infinitely better leader than Nipple H and Cuck Foley.

:tucky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I would love for Maryse to lash out at me in french like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I would love for Maryse to lash out at me in french like that.


I'd love to see her and Alexa lez out.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nolo King said:


> Bayley sounds like she is going through puberty when she talks..


The kiddie table is where Bayley belongs tbh.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

TJP needs to Uso up his heel turn.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Abisial said:


> That Bayley idea is legit the worst thing ever.


:hmmm


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ARIES IS DAT BOY! :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm drinking every time they say TJP


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Drifter is going to bomb so bad..
> 
> WWE's creative team seriously put together a gimmick where someone walks aimlessly around the backstage playing an out of tune guitar and says nothing.. How deep


It would have been fine one or two times but he should be doing something more and having matches already. He will bomb smae way as Emalina did.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Love Cole calling Smackdown "their friends" when not that long ago Raw and SD were fighting about who was better :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Neville, Aires & Gallagher are the only cruisers that matter


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aries in my home state.

:drose


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Therapy said:


> I'm drinking every time they say TJP


RIP.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Did someone say TJP?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

It feels like Aries-Neville have been feuding for years.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Go Wizards from a Pelicans fan.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also The Drifter cracks me up :lmao Kurt's face when he showed up :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Bliss/Bayley fued is awful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tom Cruise still makes movies? Wow.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Therapy said:


> I'm drinking every time they say TJP


Noo! It's not worth it! You don't want to go out like that!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> Fuck Alexa looks hot holding a big stick.


:dance






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864290273056010240


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Tom Cruise still makes movies? Wow.


He is actually a box office draw. This new Mummy movie looks fun.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Also The Drifter cracks me up :lmao Kurt's face when he showed up :lmao


I wonder when he will even fight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Enzo and Cass tonight.

:drose


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Love that Aries pops seem to be getting bigger every week. Crowd finally seem to understand how awesome he is.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Aries/Neville should end at ER.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> He is actually a box office draw. This new Mummy movie looks fun.


Cool. I met him in 2004. He was filming one of his movies (War of the Worlds) right around the block from where I grew up.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> No Enzo and Cass tonight.
> 
> :drose


Kinda weird considering New Jersey is Enzo's hometown :hmmm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Everytime Bayley talks on the mic she sounds like that shy awkward kid in class who has to talk infront of the class and shes trying her hardest not to sound nervous but she obviously is. Alexa on the mic is night and day different from Bayley, just completely comfortable, natural sounding and nails it, Bayley, awkward, cringey and nervous, how'd she make it past promo class again?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

"You sold out" chants for Neville?

He's over!

:cena6


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BaeJLee said:


> Kinda weird considering New Jersey is Enzo's hometown :hmmm


Good point. I'm sure he will be on soon and they will job since he is in his hometown.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm getting more drunk guys on the TJP drinking game.

Don't worry though.. I'm watching RAW at the Beta Theta Pi frat house at Penn State.. My brothers will take care of me if I fall down the steps


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we go with the TJP mentions..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love Jack, but it still seriously looks like he wrestles in his underwear :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> I'm getting more drunk guys on the TJP drinking game.


You'll TJP before the match ends.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So hey.. About that TJP? Is that something I should remember? I feel like I'm getting subtle hints it's something they want burned into our minds.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> No Enzo and Cass tonight.
> 
> :drose


Still early. Enzo and Cass vs. The Club for the 1000 time.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Good point. I'm sure he will be on soon and they will job since he is in his hometown.


Have The Club come out yet? If not then Enzo and Cass will probably have something with them or a backstage segment


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Oh great, a couple bad segments and the stupid Newark fans are starting with their hijacking chants.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

this is boring!! this is boring!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My fiance, who isn't a wrestling fan, just said Jack looks like an Albino and seriously asked if he's really a wrestler.

:mj2


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice drunks fight spot.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This Neville/Aries feud has been going far too long now, Aries should have already gotten that belt by now, but they just keep extending the fucking feud because they have no faith in any of the other CW's. If Aries fails to get the CW title AGAIN i'll be amazed, and will lose almost all shits i currently give about the cW division, give that belt to Aries and put Neville in the upper mid mid card and give him the IC Title.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Therapy said:


> I'm drinking every time they say TJP





Stephleref said:


> RIP.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Derek Jeter chants.

:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Another dub and pin for TJP!

Rackem!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TJP the most mentioned man on RAW.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

k Aries hitting that axhandle to the floor 2 seconds after getting chop blocked in his injured knee was one of the dumbest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Derek Jeter chants.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Gotta love those Derek Jeter chants!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BaeJLee said:


> Have The Club come out yet? If not then Enzo and Cass will probably have something with them or a backstage segment


No, not yet.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:tripsscust at Gentleman Jackie Boy being squandered like this.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> No Enzo and Cass tonight.
> 
> :drose


Which is always a plus.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Waiting for tht Derek Jeter run in. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> Which is always a plus.


It will end, though, I'm sure.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman and Finn not main eventing? Shocking.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

TJP takes out Aires leg, 15 seconds later he jumps off the top rope to outside of the ring, 40 seconds later he runs around the to take out Neville again, Ring psychology is dead


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Brollins said:


> Shit... "ECW" chants? Wow, this crowd is terrible.


A Singapore cane being used in the Philly/Jersey area, there's gonna be an ECW chant...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman & Finn not main eventing? Then what is, Seth & Bray???


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow. Seth and Bray are the main event tonight.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't TJP forget TJP to TJP subscribe TJP to TJP the TJP WWAE TJP Network TJP to TJP see TJP the TJPPVs!!
:cole


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :tripsscust at Gentleman Jackie Boy being squandered like this.


Relentless TJP Push has no conscience.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ANOTHER free trial month? :booklel

They realize they give away almost three months for free?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wait, Roman-Balor not maineventing :wtf


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

If Apollo Crews lost 35 pounds, he could be killing it in Cw division. They might as well put Kallisto there too.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Becky is my number 1 girl, but I've got to say Alexa is really growing on me, she's the best top female right now IMO, she should feud with Sasha, this Bayley feud feels dead to me, which is Bayley's fault because she's not bringing it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Network is always free. :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> Don't TJP forget TJP to TJP subscribe TJP to TJP the TJP WWAE TJP Network TJP to TJP see TJP the TJPPVs!!
> :cole


:jet5


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

It is too bad that Jack G. isn't 6'5 275 and not in a hardgainer's body. In terms of things of the craft a talent can control, Jack checks many boxes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Best part of RAW so far.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> If Apollo Crews lost 35 pounds, he could be killing it in Cw division. They might as well put Kallisto there too.


Not sure why Apollo Crews isn't being used more on RAW.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Best part of RAW so far.


What...Finn Balor, standing there?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Wyatt is the most buried character on the roster, it still amazes me how they constantly have him appearing as a threat though despite shit booking. The guy is like the Enzo of the main event scene, talks alot of shit but can't get shit done and back up anything he says.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That opening segment was really good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Best part of RAW so far.


Best part of RAW was Peyton's IG stories post and she isn't even on the show :grin2:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns/Balor should be a really good match, crowd will be lit :mark:

I wonder what they do for the finish tho, with Rollins/Wyatt it is obvious that Joe interferes but it is not clear what they will do here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Russo booking?

:lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol kendo stick on a poll.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Lol Kurt is Bayley's father


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Are you fucking kidding me? A pole match?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Golden Truth splits tonight!

PLEASE!










Bring him back!
Bring him back!
Bring him back!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kendo Stick on a pole match? Really? Is Vince Russo back?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

VINCE RUSSO WAS REHIRED?!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

KENDO STICK ON A POLE MATCH?

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

:lol Bayley couldn't even act excited about that shitty on a pole stipulation.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That stipulation.

:lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Goldust heel turn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

R-Truth gonna turn heel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley on a pole match. :sodone


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Did anyone else realize how good Raw is without Enzo and Cass??


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt acting like a father and giving his kid a lollipop after getting a boo-boo.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't help it, I really like Golden Truth. They're just so likeable.

Roman & Finn time :mark:


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Angle should've laid into her like he did with those tough enough contestants all those years ago.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> Best part of RAW so far.


Finn has really pretty eyes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> Which is always a plus.


Yep. They'll probably come out in Hour 3, though.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

I miss the old Goldust. This new guy lacks charisma.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Should have made it a dildo on a pole match and whichever gets it first gets to use it on the opponent until she cums.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know what, if I don't get to see at least ONE Bailey training montage with her getting hit by Kendo sticks..






I am going to feel seriously let down!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Second hour is starting to bring the show down.. Gonna hit the hay now..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Golden Truth vs Gallows/Anderson so no Enzo/Cass...good!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Is it a given that we'll be seeing The Demon King at Extreme Rules?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I had to go do something, what did Kurt say to Bayley?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS in the main event.

:drose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Balor to beat Roman clean again?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Balor's entrance is bad as fuck, every time.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Huh. So Balor/Reigns isn't main eventing?

Guess it's Rollins/Wyatt then. I'm cool with that, although it will probably end with some sort of clusterfuck involving all 5 guys.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Cole still making Reigns feel important by saying "time for the first of the two main events tonight" can't have Reigns looking weak now.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SavoySuit said:


> I miss the old Goldust. This new guy lacks charisma.


Old Goldust relied heavily on a ton of gay innuendo. Offended at everything America couldn't handle any of it in 2017


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like there setting up Miz willing IC title at Extreme Rules by getting Ambrose DQ'ed. I guess that's there way of having Ambrose drop the belt without getting beat.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Should have made it a dildo on a pole match and whichever gets it first gets to use it on the opponent until she cums.


:trips5


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Goldust said get it up lol!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Every single time I hear Finn's music, I have to do the arm spread thing :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kinda funny how I was gonna say "kendo stick on a pole match", just fucking around and it actually being the reality. What the fuck :ti.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> Did anyone else realize how good Raw is without Enzo and Cass??


It isn't a coincidence.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

AngryConsumer said:


> Is it a given that we'll be seeing The Demon King at Extreme Rules?


Gosh I really hope so


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Bayley saying she is ready to get extreme, sounds like a schoolgirl being nervous about getting her ass slapped during sex for the first time.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Every single time I hear Finn's music, I have to do the arm spread thing :lol


:lol I do it too


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> Is it a given that we'll be seeing The Demon King at Extreme Rules?


Isn't that his whole shtick? Demon King only appears at PPVs?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Every single time I hear Finn's music, I have to do the arm spread thing :lol


And what do you spread every time you see Dean? :curry2





Sorry. I had to :serious:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Did anyone else realize how good Raw is without Enzo and Cass??


Shh your gonna jinx it


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Is Russo booking?
> 
> :lmao


*If Ninjas take Samoa Joe during the main event I'd be on high alert* (and yes people I am just making a lighthearted joke I realize that there is dispute to whether Russo booked that or not he claims he was home then)


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I sat down 10 minutes ago and watched everything that seemed interesting and now I'm watching live...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They're really going to play that 5 minute recap of Braun and Roman again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Braun.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You have to give Reigns credit for one thing, he sure as heck knows how to make entertaining faces when taking bumps, his slowmos are usually worth a good chuckle.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It really fucking bugs me the way they give Lesnar such special treatment, the guy can win the title and disappear and show up whenever the fuck he wants, here we are now two ppvs without a title match with some random Raw match as the main event. Even though Naomi was forced to give up her title because she was gonna be out a few weeks, just stop enforcing the 30 day rule on some but not giving a shit when it comes to Lesnar.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> And what do you spread every time you see Dean? :curry2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear :lmao


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> It isn't a coincidence.


What's also not a coincidence is WWE's new fetish for demoting hometown heroes.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This fucking recap.. I don't need it..

AGAIN.. Jesus H Christ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun transcends RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Recaps.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This recap is out of place.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

"I'm going to end Roman Reigns"... in 6 months :shrug


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stop showing these Braun clips.. Not sure how much more I can take. :gameover


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

They keep replaying the stroman/Reigns segment, makes me think he'll come back sooner and this is just a swerve. Wouldn't surprise me if he came back at ER.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun :buried in that recap. Nice job, WWE. That was necessary. fpalm


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman wasn't wearing tape earlier...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This is gonna be a great match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> What's also not a coincidence is WWE's new fetish for demoting hometown heroes.


Yeah, they just love doing that and denying crowds what they want.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Surprised that this isn’t the main event.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I walked away for like a minute and now the WWE is having a kendo stick on a pole match. What? LOL!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

I had a birthday during that recap.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> And what do you spread every time you see Dean? :curry2
> 
> Sorry. I had to :serious:





Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh dear :lmao












lol


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

This is gonna be a great match


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Cary Grant said:


> I had a birthday during that recap.


I had several birthdays during that recap.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

They will probably make this a tag team match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Balor is short and skinny.

:damn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This match should be great.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Never forget.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

HE TOO LITTLE ROMAN !


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That Braun recap just completed Roman's heel turn to me.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Funny, same way their first match started with Roman tossing Finn.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is the kind of match psychology that's missed as a regular thing in today's WWE.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"Finn Balor is going to have to take this twenty to thirty to forty-five minutes to have a chance"

Those are pretty large match timespans Book the feel of a twenty minute match and 45 is vastly different :maury: :maury :maury


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

You would think that this would be the main event.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO my Mum just asked me if Roman had ever faced Brock in a match, and I actually had to remind her of Mania 31's main event :lmao SHE WAS THERE lol.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I don't know if they fed Corey that or what, but he sure kept it real saying Balor's too small to hang with Lesnar.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

"Lets go Roman, Roman sucks" right into his hands


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman looking like a straight up heel in this match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Now listen to these fuckers "I was there that night Reigns DEFINITELY had Brock beat" really? u know that for a fucking fact do you? Whos to say Brock wasn't gonna come back and win? They're all sucking Reigns dick harder than they do Cena's, "Oh yeah Roman's the only guy who can take on Brock" fuck off Graves.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Finn, kill Aquaman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

For the first time tonight I'm kinda bored.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> You would think that this would be the main event.


It is according to the WWE and their double main event bullshit they like to spout any chance they get lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman took that shoulder bump like a boss


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
SHIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEET

DAYUUUUUUUUM it sounded like Roman's shoulder EXPLODED!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did Finn connect with that kick?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I had to go do something, what did Kurt say to Bayley?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864296997301268481


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If Balor gets the pin here I'll post a hilarious gif of disbelief


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

Cole: "If you remember a couple of Wrestlemanias ago Roman had Brock Lesnar defeated before Seth cashed in"
Booker: "I was there that night he definitely had that match won"

Vince is that you? Last time I watched that match Brock hit Roman with an F5 and they were both down....


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Now listen to these fuckers "I was there that night Reigns DEFINITELY had Brock beat" really? u know that for a fucking fact do you? Whos to say Brock wasn't gonna come back and win? They're all sucking Reigns dick harder than they do Cena's, "Oh yeah Roman's the only guy who can take on Brock" fuck off Graves.


The funny thing is that before Rollins cashed in, Lesnar had just hit Reigns with an F-5.

Yeah...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> For the first time tonight I'm kinda bored.


Roman Reigns.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This match has been fun as fuck so far.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Do people never realize when you chop Roman you’re chopping a vest. You might as well flick him.

One tiny thing that always irks me about Roman’s matches.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

DAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYUUUUMMMMMM


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stupid commercial break.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

F*CK! Reigns exploded in the corner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn, that shoulder to post looked brutal.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Recaps and commercials and pole matches and worthless belts ... Just rename it Nitro already!

This has all time low rating written all over it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well done by Reigns with that shoulder bump into the post.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This match has been excellent so far. Not bored at all.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> This has all time low rating written all over it.


This Raw is not nearly as bad as past episodes this year.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Do people never realize when you chop Roman you’re chopping a vest. You might as well flick him.
> 
> One tiny thing that always irks me about Roman’s matches.


Balor throws awful chops too. But this time, Roman actually no sold it, worked pretty well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some people try so hard that it's sad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A litany of commercial breaks on RAW?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck what the haters gotta say, I'm not a big fan of Roman, but dude is a great ass worker imo.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Big match Roman


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Damn, that shoulder to post looked brutal.


Bret Hart would be proud of that turnbuckle bump.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like the dynamic between Reigns and Balor.

It would be cool if Balor was Reigns' kryptonite long-term.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

On average there are 40 mins of commercials during RAW every week.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Between the crowd and the match, i'm getting a New Generation vibe here. I'm a mark for that era, but it wasn't exactly bringing in the money.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

These 2 have such excellent chemistry together.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Fuck what the haters gotta say, I'm not a big fan of Roman, but dude is a great ass worker imo.


Outside of his look, his ring work is easily his best asset.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman is jobbing to Balor again here :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I like the dynamic between Reigns and Balor.
> 
> It would be cool if Balor was Reigns' kryptonite long-term.


I believe every top wrestler needs that one opponent they had trouble beating.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It is kinda dumb they got a CW division but don't really enforce a weight limit rule, like Balor is smaller than Neville really yet Neville has to keep it to the CW division while Balor is free to go after the world title and main event with guys like Reigns and Joe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These announcers. :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This match is giving me Bryan/Reigns Fastlane vibes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Like the chemistry between the two.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Fuck what the haters gotta say, I'm not a big fan of Roman, but dude is a great ass worker imo.


Yep, his ringwork is great. Always delivers in the matches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Balor. Demon up.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Roman is jobbing to Balor again here :lol


I see Reigns winning here. Maybe Wyatt interferes and Reigns wins off that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is in and out.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear to god if Reigns beats Balor with an injured shoulder and internal injuries....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Uptown King said:


> I see Reigns winning here. Maybe Wyatt interferes and Reigns wins off that.


 Nah, Roman is injured and they're trying to build up a victim for Brock.

There it is, commentary just mentioned that Roman isn't at 100% :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Balor Club armband. :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

wow that was close, I thought it was over.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman may not be well like by many people but people who don't like him will turn in to see him lose, and people who like him will turn in to see him win. So either way people will watch his matches. So WWE ultimately wins in the end.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Those two dudes reaction when Finn kicked out :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Stomp right to the chest protector!!!!!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

These two are made for each other. They should form an alliance but have to face each other in big matches, eventually one turns on the other.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> It is kinda dumb they got a CW division but don't really enforce a weight limit rule, like Balor is smaller than Neville really yet Neville has to keep it to the CW division while Balor is free to go after the world title and main event with guys like Reigns and Joe.


Their should be no CW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Outside of his look, his ring work is easily his best asset.


Most certainly. And you have crowds at times that chants "you cant wrestle".. Bunch of fucking idiots.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:lol at Reigns having to sell those little chops and kicks by Balor. What a joke.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, it has been a pretty good match, can't lie.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This has been a really nice, kind of throwback match so far. Some territory elements you don't see much nowadays thus far.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol idiot fans in the crowd acting excited and shocked when Balor kicked out of a superman punch when no one has ever bean beaten by it.....


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> It is according to the WWE and their double main event bullshit they like to spout any chance they get lol


Oh yeah, I feel like the point of a Main Event is to have one, that's why it's the main event lol!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman loses again :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a nice kickout


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> Stomp right to the chest protector!!!!!


He's already beat Roman once by stomping on the "chest protector" :lol


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Really? Kicking out of the Superman punch? Rip Rogers was right.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd did not like that. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really good match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Job Squad Balor


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol idiot fans in the crowd acting excited and shocked when Balor kicked out of a superman punch when no one has ever bean beaten by it.....


Go ask Jinder Veins


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Well...that was it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

1-1

Demon vs Big Dog.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOOT WOOT Big Dog wins. Excellent match


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Nah, Roman is injured and they're trying to build up a victim for Brock.
> 
> There it is, commentary just mentioned that Roman isn't at 100% :lol


Told ya.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HAHA fuck you Balor.

Beaten by an injured Super Roman.

Thank you Reigns :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

People thought Roman was going to lose..

#Lookinstrong247365


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The scrappy underdog Roman Reigns gets the win! :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864296997301268481


Thanks! :bayley


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Goodness. They just couldn't wait to give Reigns his win back, couldn't they?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Balor :buried

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Balor did a phenomenal job struggling up the turnbuckle before getting caught.

Excellent match, there's a lot of chemistry between tehse two.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, they each have one win over the other so far, interesting.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Nice match. Like how they altered the finish to their last match with Roman coming out on top this time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> The scrappy underdog Roman Reigns gets the win! :mark:


 Injured Super Roman gets his win back :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great, a one armed Reigns beat Balor, nice, fucking nice. Its good to nice Vince doesn't favor Balor over his true love Reigns....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman had to get his win back


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Will the main event have some fuckery?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fun match. Surprised Roman won clean.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Woot Reigns wins!

Very good match.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Balor is defo winning at ER


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here we go, same Bray promo.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh no, Bray is going to talk fpalm


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Great match between these two


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn, Roman and Finn sold the hell out of that match. Awesome.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Bray.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO when the lights went down I was like "what's happening?" then Bray showed up on the screen and I was just like "oh, it's just Bray" :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How lame. Make excuses of Reigns not being 100%, then he wins clean. :tripsscust


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is an upgrade. I'll take it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Finn wasn't buried fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Great match, as expected. :clap

But watch Reigns' haters still cry foul even though this match was merely the latest of a number of examples that show that DA BIG DAWG can easily pull his weight in big-time matches. :serious:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wyatt is like Team Rocket, constantly gets beat and made to be a joke yet still shows up the next week acting as cocky and confident as ever he will win this time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Injured Super Roman gets his win back :lol


Dude even people who don't watch know that Balor only got that win over Reigns because he was fresh of a wellness policy violation.

No way Balor was getting a win over Reigns now. There was also no way Reigns was eating another clean pin after losing to Braun at Payback.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> This Raw is not nearly as bad as past episodes this year.


Yes it is. 
None of those creatively fucked and burned muppets hold any kind of interest. 
Wyatt and Rollins will tank so bad in hour three, I'm not even sure why they have a match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

STFU up Bray... Just please go the fuck away..


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Just do Bray/Brock for shits and giggles.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

My Mom didn't know whether to root for Finn or Roman since she likes both of them but she isn't mad about Reigns winning.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, Raw is:

1.	Angle’s Show
2.	Reigns’ Yard
3.	Wyatt’s World
4.	Balor’s Univere
5.	Ambrose’s Ayslum

What’s next, Joe’s Island?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice promo from Bray tbh.

Won't amount to much doe.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

piss break time.


----------



## 4freedom (Aug 22, 2016)

Balor ribs just got destroyed by Roman's spear :yas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There he is: The Jobber of Worlds, The Eater of Pins :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Disgusting result. Get used to it. Neither Roman nor Brock are getting pinned before Mania.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> Finn wasn't buried fpalm


Eh people just want to keep hating the man :shrug


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't see Rollins and Wyatt topping that match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Whooped his ass.* :clap


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864303674016768001


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Disgusting result. Get used to it. Neither Roman nor Brock are getting pinned before Mania.


GREAT match, though. 

:done


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> dud even people who don't watch know that Balor only got that win over Reigns because he was fresh of a wellness policy violation.
> 
> No way Balor was getting a win over Reigns now. There was also no way Reigns was eating another clean pin after losing to Braun at Payback.


 I know, I'm actually thrilled Roman buried that dweeb.

I consider it a burial as Roman was clearly not 100% and they commentary team repeated it throughout the match.

Fair enough, if it was like this against a heel, but another top babyface on the show :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> Will the main event have some fuckery?


Nope.. Rollins is going to pin Bray clean, then.. Joe will probably come out and start a brawl, but not until then. 

Why would they wait for the pin you ask?
Because Vince says fuck Bray that's why.
:vince3


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Yes it is.
> None of those creatively fucked and burned muppets hold any kind of interest.
> Wyatt and Rollins will tank so bad in hour three, I'm not even sure why they have a match.


I mean you don't have to stick around and watch...but you do you.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> I believe every top wrestler needs that one opponent they had trouble beating.


I agree.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So Balor defeats an uninjured Reigns his first night on the main roster, but gets beaten clean as a whistle by a busted up Reigns now?

#Logic


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BaeJLee said:


> Eh people just want to keep hating the man :shrug


That was his first clean loss, since debuting on the main roster. Didn't know one loss was considered being buried.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Can't see Rollins and Wyatt topping that match.


Of course it won't. Samoa Joe will run in and attack Rollins as usual and that's how the night will end.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> So, Raw is:
> 
> 1.	Angle’s Show
> 2.	Reigns’ Yard
> ...


First and foremost, it's Vince's Fleshlight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why give him his first clean loss on a meaningless Raw in a meaningless match? Get some mileage out of it. Awful booking.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> I know, I'm actually thrilled Roman buried that dweeb.


Can you just hop off your Balor-Hating high horse for one second and just recognize that that was a great match between the two?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

This double main event stuff seems silly, the point of a main event is to only have one. It like they are trying to make the main event less special or something.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Disgusting result. Get used to it. Neither Roman nor Brock are getting pinned before Mania.


Nor should they


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

People can hate on Balor all they want, but that was a good match. The only real flub I saw was Balor's chest stomp that hit Reign's shoulder instead.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> So Balor defeats an uninjured Reigns his first night on the main roster, but gets beaten clean as a whistle by a busted up Reigns now?
> 
> #Logic


Good because Balor sucks


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> I know, I'm actually thrilled Roman buried that dweeb.
> 
> I consider it a burial as Roman was clearly not 100% and they commentary team frequently reminded the fans that.


Well I see it more as them establishing a clear hierarchy among the main eventers. Reigns is the top guy and the obvious pick to beat Lesnar, so since he is not winning the fatal 5 way and Balor will they are very much establishing that Balor won't beat Lesnar.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> So Balor defeats an uninjured Reigns his first night on the main roster, but gets beaten clean as a whistle by a busted up Reigns now?
> 
> #Logic


 He didn't beat Super Roman, he beat nerfed Roman, the same Roman who was pinned clean by Dean Ambrose.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins just called Charly, "jaws".....

DAT boi Rollins a P.I.M.P.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Seth: "I deal with evil, Dude!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good promo. Maybe I should throw the word "great" around though more easily like some others.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Just seeing Seth makes me smile


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> That was his first clean loss, since debuting on the main roster. Didn't know one loss was considered being buried.


Agreed.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

If Golden Truth doesn't split due to Goldust turning on Truth, I'll be surprised.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Nor should they


Yes, everyone should be sacrificed to them even when one is "injured". :eyeroll


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Good because Balor sucks


That's awesome and all, but it still doesn't make sense from a kayfabe standpoint.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YankBastard said:


> Of course it won't. Samoa Joe will run in and attack Rollins as usual and that's how the night will end.


Exactly why the match should have happened at the time of Roman and Finn's match. That was a true main event.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Goldust heel turn :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Finally!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Golden Truth loses again tonight and the fracture begins or

They split tonight.

Hoping for the latter.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

I was literally about to type that Goldust was about to turn heel. lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Goldust heel turn heh


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SHATTERED DREAMS!!! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He destroyed him. Damn.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

I would love to see Goldust vs R Truth fight for the universal championship. How interesting would that be


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

WHY GOLDUST WHY!?!?!?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

:mark: YESSSSSS


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

One last run for Goldie!!

Wooooooooooooooooooooooh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

When was the last time Goldust was a heel? Has to have been over 10 years or so?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, knew the split was gonna happen, but for I thought R-Truth would be the one turning.. I miss heel Truth.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> If Golden Truth doesn't split due to Goldust turning on Truth, I'll be surprised.


:bow


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> That's awesome and all, but it still doesn't make sense from a kayfabe standpoint.


 I was certain Balor was going to win. Roman would be protected as he's been getting murdered regularly and Balor needs some credibility going into Great Balls of Fire. The loss almost certainly gives away Balor is 100% losing to Brock.

I'm not one to complain though, I'm loving seeing the geek eat pins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you Goldust chants.

:lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fucking called it. :evans

Still a shame, though. Both guys are very entertaining and could've easily recaptured the Bookdust magic, but such is the fate of the majority of talent on RAW.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well that was reverse of what I expected, I expected Truth to turn. I'm curious now though, what does this mean for ol' Goldy's future? Who is heel Dust's first feud after Truth?


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

random fan "Stop it Goldust common" lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good, I was actually thinking during their earlier segment that these two were getting stale and hadn't had any significant development since teaming up.

Cole doing a very poor job selling the heel turn.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> When was the last time Goldust was a heel? Has to have been over 10 years or so?


He was heel for a little bit with Stardust i think 2-3 years ago but not for long. Just checked 2014 lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Alright this beatdown has gone on long enough.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> GREAT match, though.
> 
> :done


It was, but the next eleven months of this is going to get incredibly stale.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Ok, knew the split was gonna happen, but for I thought R-Truth would be the one turning.. I miss heel Truth.


Remember his matches against Morrison? Good times


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Reigns isn't horrible in the ring or anything, its his booking and promos that are abysmal and the fact that he's made to be the ultimate super hero despite being hated by 90% of the crowd. If he turned heel i'd be alot more tolerate towards him.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Seth should just start casually dropping the word "dude" into his promos more and more and see if anyone notices :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao Poor Truth.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

Heeldust


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I would have preferred a Truth heel turn instead, but I also think that I don't care either way.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Heel Goldust!!! :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Double Retirement match that ends up in a double pin :grin2:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ItsaNewDay said:


> He was heel for a little bit with Stardust i think 2-3 years ago but not for long. Just checked 2014 lol


Oh. I don't even remember that lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I didn't expect it to be Goldust!

Fugg the crowd for not being more into it!

Hoping R-Truth brings back Lil Jimmy as his new best friend.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> It was, but the next eleven months of this is going to get incredibly stale.


I know, I was actually joking.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fucking called it. :evans
> 
> Still a shame, though. Both guys are very entertaining and could've easily recaptured the Bookdust magic, but such is the fate of the majority of talent on RAW.


Just because Truth is black doesn't mean he's Booker :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Me watching that heel turn


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

BaeJLee said:


> Remember his matches against Morrison? Good times


His best heel work was as Miz's partner.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Goldust vs R Truth at Extreme Rules?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cary Grant said:


> :bow


:salute


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Heel Goldust got me like :delrio

give my man a RUN


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Graves corpsing on commentary. Hilarious.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ja AG said:


> I would love to see Goldust vs R Truth fight for the universal championship. How interesting would that be


fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That ring entrance was different. Now we get an Awesome Truth meltdown. Wow. :eyeroll2


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Rollins/Wyatt should've been saved for a PPV, their first match shouldn't be on Raw IMO.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes Golddust :mark


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mra22 said:


> fpalm


How could anyone think this is a good idea...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I just noticed, I haven't seen a single WWE trend on US twitter tonight. Someone's gonna get FIIIIIIIRRREDD!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

This Raw has actually been surprisingly un-horrible. 

A couple of great matches, some solid storyline progression.

:eva2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Reigns isn't horrible in the ring or anything, its his booking and promos that are abysmal and the fact that he's made to be the ultimate super hero despite being hated by 90& of the crowd. If he turned heel i'd be alot more tolerate towards him.


Reigns is not hated by "90% of the crowd" this is just a lie smarks/IWC fans love to tell themselves just like "he has no fans". You don't become the top full time merch seller with just 10% percent of the fanbase buying your merch nor do you get the social media traction or reactions he gets with such a small fanbase.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> I just noticed, I haven't seen a single WWE trend on US twitter tonight. Someone's gonna get FIIIIIIIRRREDD!


Not surprised. Outside of the opening segment, nothing newsworthy has happened.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

A very good Raw tonight tbh.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Oh. I don't even remember that lol


No one does lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I know, I was actually joking.


Sounded like the crowd loved that ending. :lol


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Reigns isn't horrible in the ring or anything, its his booking and promos that are abysmal and the fact that he's made to be the ultimate super hero despite being hated by 90% of the crowd. If he turned heel i'd be alot more tolerate towards him.


Ummm... that's why they're keeping him a face! He.........gets...........more........reactions..........from...........the......crowd........this...........way! When are you people going to understand this?!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This RAW has been good so far, even a potential low point, a Golden Truth vs Club match was avoided by doing Goldust's heel turn.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck here they come...


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

They're going to screw up the Goldust heel turn in 2 weeks or around Extreme Rules. I'm calling it.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Injustice 2 looks meh...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

MUTE MUTE MUTE MUTE MUTE!!!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

It's Enzo and Cass...




FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUYDSOBFdjBR WEQOR#~#


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't even care, I still enjoy Enzo and Cass, even if nobody else here does :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Sounded like the crowd loved that ending. :lol


It's NJ. No way that was gonna happen. :lol


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Lol there's Enzo and Cass


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn why are these muppets out? fpalm


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no....not these idiots fpalm they are just as bad as the new day...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Who mentioned that Enzo & Cass wasn't gonna be on RAW.. You jinxed us. :gameover


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't even care, I still enjoy Enzo and Cass, even if nobody else here does :lol


I don't know how anyone could stand them...so annoying.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So much for the surprisingly decent Raw.....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

For all the people talking about Enzo and Cass not being there:

YOU HAVE TO FUCKING JINX IT HAVEN'T YOU?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They were always going to come out. It's inevitable.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

A-Will said:


> They're going to screw up the Goldust heel turn in 2 weeks or around Extreme Rules. I'm calling it.


That or he gets hurt, probably his shoulder. Goldust pushes don't actually happen.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Injustice 2 looks meh...


You know the funniest part about that? It has a gear grind! A fighting game with a gear grind! AND that gear affects your online PVP so that isn't even going to be balanced!

:HA

The entry curve on that game unless you get in from Day 1 is going to be absurd!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Mra22 said:


> Injustice 2 looks meh...


Thought I was the only one that thought that


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Did y'all see that grown azz man doing the Enzo-running man.... the one wearing the Hulkamania shirt.

Most hilarious shiet I've seen on WWE TV in some time!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

THANK YOU TITUS!!!!!!


Wait....what did I just say?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Enzo and Cass are exactly what Alexa Bliss is talking about.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns is not hated by "90% of the crowd" this is just a lie smarks/IWC fans love to tell themselves just like "he has no fans". You don't become the top full time merch seller with just 10% percent of the fanbase buying your merch nor do you get the social media traction or reactions he gets with such a small fanbase.


Well i'm sorry but when i hear an entire arena telling him to shut the fuck up for 5 minutes straight and booing and chanting so loud he couldn't even talk i tend to think its around 90% if not more.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I feel like I've heard their intro before. Hôw fresh. :drose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, let's get this shit over with.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Loving this new Titus :lol

Titus Brand brehs :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Gettem Titus!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Titus is the best


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Lewdog1976 said:


> His best heel work was as Miz's partner.


I forgot about that!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Apollo is slightly regretting teaming up with Titus :lol

ASSHOLE chant!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lol, I like Titus doing this shtick.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Titus really does do that dance better than Enzo.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Titus Brand™ bringing that crowd to life!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Turn the "Titus Brand" into LaVar Ball and I'm in.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Omg this is awful


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I wish Rollins and Wyat would just walk down to the ring, throw all of these dweebs out of the ring and start their match.

Oh great, we have to sit through Titus vs Cass. ffs


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Titus is goat


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The holy hell... :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Well i'm sorry but when i hear an entire arena telling him to* shut the fuck up for 5 minutes* straight and booing and chanting so loud he couldn't even talk i tend to think its around 90% if not more.


Wasn't that after he beat the Undertaker? :shrug


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ass hole chants :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is awful , please end it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Titus is great! :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Of course Enzo and Cass would show up in Jersey that's like there thing. I like Enzo and Cass though. Why do so many people hate them anyway? Is it the promo thing?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cass killed that line!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

XD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Booker doesn't even know what state he's in..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Of course Enzo and Cass would show up in Jersey that's like there thing. I like Enzo and Cass though. Why do so many people hate them anyway? Is it the promo thing?


They are dreadful. I'd rather watch paint dry.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Booker is awful.. Thought they were in New York :ti


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Booker getting confused about where they are :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I do like the shtick of Titus burying the town and fans while Apollo stands there kinda grinning and laughing but going "Come on man don't be that way they aint that bad" this could work.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Titus gets the most heat on the show and all you people do is bitch.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Team SAWFT getting a hero's welcome. <3

:evans at Titus being such a stooge. Gotta hand it to him for being able to do Enzo's shuffle in those great threads, though.



Steve Black Man said:


> Just because Truth is black doesn't mean he's Booker :lol


Really? But I was told that black people are a monolith and that Jesse Jackson is the emperor of black people.

:kappa


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

PLEASE HIT HIM WITH BELT


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Titus and Titus brand is fun. WWE should let him run with it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the fuck is this? :lmao

Titus. :lmao


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Love em or hate em, Enzo and Cass are over af :shrug


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wait the match is actually on?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"Yes we witnessed that folks"
:cole


Even Cole was dumbfounded at what was going on here.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

How many times has Big Cass been pinned?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank God that was mercifully short.

This thing can still be salvaged! Save us, Crossfit Jesus! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

YAAAAS!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LMFAO 

"FUCK OUTTA HERE WITH THAT SELFIE SHIT BRUH"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Apollo Crews with that heel turn.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you Crews :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

BaeJLee said:


> Wasn't that after he beat the Undertaker? :shrug


Dude he even got booed at the HOF ceremony, his face was shown and instantly got booed, he may have gotten and intense extra amount the night after WM but don't act as if he wasn't getting a shit ton of heat prior to that. The guy even got The Rock booed when Rock came out to celebrate with him.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Anybody else notice the subtle burp from one of the commentators during the promo.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at even Cass being like WTF at Enzo :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

There ya go Apollo.... but you shoulda used a power move on that muhfuggah!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> Seth should just start casually dropping the word "dude" into his promos more and more and see if anyone notices :lol


I call everyone dude, I have to stop myself from calling my Mom dude sometimes lol. I wouldn't mind this idea.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

No matter what, Enzo has to get beat up every week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cass using the big boot as a finisher would be nice.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Crews did something interesting there! Good on him!

:clap


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> YAAAAS!


Took the words out my mouth! So glad Apollo didn't stand there like a bitch


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cass is even more protected than Reigns, just on the downlow.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Guyssssss Cass wouldn't have won if Titus was properly dressed :shrug


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

You know what's odd? On Smackdown Apollo was barley used but now he's more utilized on Raw ever since he got there.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you, Apollo!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh, you know Apollo Crews means business when he's not smiling.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Without using google's help: I know Dusty started as a heel "Dirty Dusty Rhodes" in the 60s and I believe by the late 60s formed the famous Texas tag with Murdoch. I think Dusty wrestled some scattered Indies and a few TNA matches in the 00s. Dustin Rhodes debuted in the very late 80s. In the slender, mobile shape Dustin looks and given his avoidance of major injury, I think Goldie could still be in the ring for somebody in the 2020s. 

wrestling in seven different decades between one father son combo would be remarkable! Other than Dory Funk sr. and Terry Funk: I don't think anybody has a longer claim and I 99% doubt you would see any new pair approach that again!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Crews just turned heel...and the crowd still couldn't give a fuck even though he did so by attacking Enzo the hometown hero.

Poor Apollo. :mase


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Titus Brand deserves better. :cuss:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

@CesaroSwing NJPW World now has an built English language option :sodone


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crews unofficially joining The Titus Brand by kicking Enzo's head off. :lol


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Cass needs to go solo ASAP.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok Rollins vs Wyatt face for the first time.

I hope they do a couple of the stuff they did at the recent live shows with Rollins reacting to Wyatt's upside down pose and also doing it himself to taunt Wyatt. It is those sort of antics that Rollins needs to incorporate more into his ring work.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hopefully that can help out Apollo. I'm intrigued to see him as a heel. Because dude is super talented in the ring, just a charisma vacuum


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Me watching that heel turn


I'm so used to him wearing the facepaint that when he doesn't it's weird lol! I guess he stays in character most of the time.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Dude he even got booed at the HOF ceremony, his face was shown and instantly got booed, he may have gotten and intense extra amount the night after WM but don't act as if he wasn't getting a shit ton of heat prior to that. The guy even got The Rock booed when Rock came out to celebrate with him.


Well... he got booed at the HOF because he was going to beat the Undertaker and everyone knew it but I see your point


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Apollo's smile and optimism: Gone


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

This Titus brand has potential. 


One Winged Angel said:


> @CesaroSwing NJPW World now has an built English language option :sodone


Why would I care? I'm fluent in Japanese.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ja AG said:


> Took the words out my mouth! So glad Apollo didn't stand there like a bitch




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864310748305965056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864310550955790336


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't exactly want to see Bray eat another clean pin, guess here's where I check out for the night.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Dude just lost to Roman, and they want to push his documentary


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Wait... why was Seth in Finn's documentary..?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another CW segment...um...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Where is Gallows to call TJP a NERD


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Well i'm sorry but when i hear an entire arena telling him to shut the fuck up for 5 minutes straight and booing and chanting so loud he couldn't even talk i tend to think its around 90% if not more.


That was right after he beat Undertaker and they let the smarks vent their "frustrations" during that segment.

The same Phily crowd that booed him when he won the Rumble in 2015 was the same that cheered him when he won the title on the RAW after TLC that same year.

Again, you don't get the reactions and traction Reigns gets if everybody hate you or only 10% of the fanbase supports you. The "haters" are also more invested in him than they are in their own favorites, they even turned a "Thank you Taker" chant into a "Roman sucks" chant before Reigns had even come out. THAT is having the crowd invested.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> They are dreadful. I'd rather watch paint dry.


But why do you find them dreadful lol! I guess if everyone liked the same people wrestling wouldn't be as fun.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns' reaction was kinda subdued tonight. Not an overwhelming amount of boos, and barely any cheers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can Bray avoid eating yet another pinfall?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864310748305965056


Enzo is annoying, but his selling is pretty solid.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Safe to say Raw is taking the win this week.

SD has AJ-Jinder and Orton-Corbin :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lets get this show on the road. I want to go to bed relatively soon.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns' reaction was kinda subdued tonight. Not an overwhelming amount of boos, and barely any cheers.


People are checking out. Not a knock on Reigns, since his arrogance and heelish attitude came off great in the promo against Balor.. but the bookinh is brain dead for the match. He is never going to be over as a face. 

Flip him Vince.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

people who dont like Roman only do him favors when they cheer HIS name. At least with John Cena vs Miz, people were smart enough to cheer for the Miz, who we love and not cheer "Lets go CENA, CENA sucks"

"Lets go Roman, Roman Sucks" Only shows the WWE Corporate, that people care about Roman. Crowd if you dont like Roman, cheer for his opponent or stuff


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns' reaction was kinda subdued tonight. Not an overwhelming amount of boos, and barely any cheers.


 People are slowly realizing that it's best to just keep shut, at least I hope so.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is WWE turning down Seth's pop volume?

It's low every damn week!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wyatt blowing out the lantern thats obviously just a light bulb and not an actual flame still looks dumb as fuck, you can even see him getting his finger on the button to switch it off before he blows.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Is WWE turning down Seth's pop volume?
> 
> It's low every damn week!


He got a good one in the opening segment..


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They just HAD to smack the hometown boy. This company is so wierd.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This could be an interesting match.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Can Booker just stop talking please.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray certainly isn't* gut*less.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit. Um...ouch.

And fuck this commercial break.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Tbh I don't see this being better than the Roman vs Finn match


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol idiot fans in the crowd acting excited and shocked when Balor kicked out of a superman punch when no one has ever bean beaten by it.....


Jinder.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That looked painful. I hate commercials!!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice start to the match.. annoying commercial break.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More commercials. :bryanlol


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Bray certainly isn't* gut*less.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They go to a break every week 3-5 minutes before the show ends, not counting the overrun. Pretty dumb, IMO.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> This could be an interesting match.


 Not really, it's killing time until Joe comes down to cost Rollins the match or get Bray DQed. Leaning towards costing Rollins the match as they want to make Bray a threat for the match.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Doing THAT as a commercial spot? Alrighty then.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> That looked painful. I hate commercials!!


You couldn't pay me to take that bump.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Guys, Roman is growing on me, what is happening? LOL!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Guys, Roman is growing on me, what is happening? LOL!


Come to the dark side


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> He got a good one in the opening segment..


I heard it.

It was "low' in comparison to the other's..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864312807587794944*FUCK!?*


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

If AJ has to job to Jinder, I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I heard it.
> 
> It was "low' in comparison to the other's..


Yeah, it was one of the better ones if not the best.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> If AJ has to job to Jinder, I'm gonna be pissed.


Same!

Randy is one thing... AJ is blasphemous!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

@ShowStopper is it me or does it look like Rollins has very recently bulked a few pounds? Not that physique was ever a problem for Seth by any means but circa 220 lbs is a nice look for him. 

Maybe Im just bow noticing this since Seth rarely wrestles a 300 lbs guy one on one.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Waiting for Samoa Joe to interfere. Thats the only way Bray isn't going to eat a pin clean like Balor did.

Like the heel turn by Goldie on R-Truth. They needed to break up and hopefully this leads to a decent singles push by R-Truth at least one more time.

Still not a fan of Titus or this "brand". The guy hasn't had success outside of his tag team runs. Makes no sense for Crews to hang around him. That have such little faith in Titus that they don't even give him 1 midcard title run like Mizs half a dozen midcard title reigns. Titus sucks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> If AJ has to job to Jinder, I'm gonna be pissed.


Oh I am sure that a lot of the "troll" Jinder fans will abandon ship if that actually happens :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is Bray's shine match. Gotten most of the offense thus far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> They go to a break every week 3-5 minutes before the show ends, not counting the overrun. Pretty dumb, IMO.


Even how they structure the show is predictable.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm pretty sure WWE has had a Fatal Five Way before.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Guys, Roman is growing on me, what is happening? LOL!


Oh, your mom didn't have that talk with you yet ...?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray just lacks heat nowadays.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bray with that chinlock of doom.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Guys, Roman is growing on me, what is happening? LOL!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why the fuck are they showing the graphic card in the middle of a match..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Really showing that graphic in the middle of a match?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Extreme Rules is taking place near me.... hmmmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE'S production values have fallen off of a cliff compared to what they once were.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I'm pretty sure WWE has had a Fatal Five Way before.


But was it ExtrEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEM?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Just realized Extreme Rules is in Baltimore, where I live.

SHOULD I FINALLY GO TO A WRESTLING SHOW!?!?* (I'm still not going. lol)


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> But was it ExtrEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEM?


Extreme really doesn't mean anything in WWE today though :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Where you at Joe?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Putting up a graphic of the Extreme Rules match during the main event, superb. That Emmy is waiting, Dunn.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins is no longer doing the springboard knee, I guess it is to make the new finisher stand out more.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That urinagi was awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bray has alot more of a solid build then he's given credit for, I just noticed.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm bored of Joe attacking Seth now lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins catching those punches from Joe.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Just end it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm ready for this feud with Seth and Joe to be done.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not done with you, Rollins!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh hey guys, there's a main event going on, take a look at this graphic card while it's taking place.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

..........and he's Samoa Joe to ruin the match. Good night.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

A fuckery ending? Color me shocked


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fairly certain that Rollins just lost a fucking tooth :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I'm ready for this feud with Seth and Joe to be done.


Me too, heatless feud.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Bray actually outsmarted somebody :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wyatt stands tall tonight. Fans really liked him attacking Joe.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Fairly certain that Rollins just lost a fucking tooth :lol


He tends to chew gum during his matches. So most likely just his gum flying out.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This fatal five way would make a great blow-off for the Rollins/Joe feud and they can exchange feuds.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Come to the dark side


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Pretty obvious Joe was going to interfere.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bray only gives you pre-cum, not the full ejaculation.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bray kind of looking strong again...despite losing the match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fairly certain the two guys in the 5 way who stood tall tonight aren't winning the 5 way; Reigns & Balor.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wyatt attacking Joe was a surprise but I'm so tired of Joe attacking Rollins like every week.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE'S production values have fallen off of a cliff compared to what they once were.


Can't be, WWE is healthier than ever, didn't you know?

Title match AND main event ending in DQ.
Alicia Fox beats Sasha Banks.
Kendo Stick on a Pole match.
Network again for free.
Jinder Mahal will most likely beat both AJ Styles and Randy Orton.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Seth Rollins' stamina is just ridiculous. Always there on the feed complete with big air when a move needs it, his offense is quite physically demanding, almost always pushing the pace after selling. Guy just goes through all the motions very successfully without seemingly ever getting winded, let alone blowing up whether it is ten minutes or thirty. Guy's resting heart rate must be off the charts.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So aside from Seth getting attacked again by Joe, seriously over that, the worst thing about Raw was the commentary. All night they were horrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Seth Rollins' stamina is just ridiculous. Always there on the feed complete with big air when a move needs it, his offense is quite physically demanding, almost always pushing the pace after selling. Guy just goes through all the motions very successfully without seemingly ever getting winded, let alone blowing up whether it is ten minutes or thirty. Guy's resting heart rate must be off the charts.


To answer your earlier question, Rollins really bulked up when he came back in 2016. But lost the weight and is now pretty much the same weight as he was in 2015, maybe a tad more solid. At least that's the way I see it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Come to the dark side


It depends, what do you guys have? :grin2: Are there cookies involved? Do I get a membership jacket?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That ending sucked. Shocked that Wyatt wasn't left laying.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Seth Rollins' stamina is just ridiculous. Always there on the feed complete with big air when a move needs it, his offense is quite physically demanding, almost always pushing the pace after selling. Guy just goes through all the motions very successfully without seemingly ever getting winded, let alone blowing up whether it is ten minutes or thirty. Guy's resting heart rate must be off the charts.


He's never been blown up once in his career; not even when he first came back from both injuries and was gone for awhile. Never seen him blown up in his career, in WWE or even pre-WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Fairly certain the two guys in the 5 way who stood tall tonight aren't winning the 5 way; Reigns & Balor.


I think you mean Wyatt instead of Balor. I think Balor is winning it. Rollins and Joe will probably continue post-Extreme Rules and Reigns is likely entering into a feud with Miz. Wyatt probably feuds with Joe and/or Ambrose.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Alexa Bliss is pretty much the MVP of Monday Night Raw right now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Good Raw, I'd give it a 7.5/10.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Bray needs to be a face I mean it couldn't be more clear the crowd wants to cheer him. His greatest night in wwe wasn't when he won't the championship, it was when he got to play a face on raw and had the whole crowd behind him. Unfortunately he got hurt right after that and when he came back they decided to make him the same old heatless boogey man.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Kurt Angle/Roman Reigns/Finn Balor/Samoa Joe/Bray Wyatt/Seth Rollins opening segment + brawl

- The Miz vs Dean Ambrose for the Intercontinental title

- Kurt Angle/The Miz/Maryse/The Drifter backstage segment

- Alexa Bliss/Bayley segment + attack 

- Finn Balor vs Roman Reigns 

- Bray Wyatt backstage promo

- Goldust turning heel on R-Truth

- Enzo Amore/Big Cass/Titus O'Neal/Apollo Crews segment

- Apollo Crews turning heel

- Seth Rollins backstage interview

- Bray Wyatt attacking Seth Rollins and Samoa Joe post-match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I think you mean Wyatt instead of Balor. I think Balor is winning it. Rollins and Joe will probably continue post-Extreme Rules and Reigns is likely entering into a feud with Miz. Wyatt probably feuds with Joe and/or Ambrose.


D'oh! Hate when that happens; yes Wyatt and Balor. Although, I don't see Reigns winning the match, either. I agree it's Balor.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I think you mean Wyatt instead of Balor. I think Balor is winning it. *Rollins and Joe will probably continue post-Extreme Rules* and Reigns is likely entering into a feud with Miz. Wyatt probably feuds with Joe and/or Ambrose.


:loweringangle


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It depends, what do you guys have? :grin2: Are there cookies involved? Do I get a membership jacket?


Oh the cookies and jacket are both included in the starter pack. As for what else, it wouldn't be the dark side if we flat out told you now would it?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I enjoyed Raw a lot. All three of my fave boys had matches, Dean retained the title, Roman won and Seth had a good match too. Too bad Joe attacked him yet again. Meh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Seth Rollins' stamina is just ridiculous. Always there on the feed complete with big air when a move needs it, his offense is quite physically demanding, almost always pushing the pace after selling. Guy just goes through all the motions very successfully without seemingly ever getting winded, let alone blowing up whether it is ten minutes or thirty. Guy's resting heart rate must be off the charts.


:rollins

Cross-fit, eating right and good pucci in his life are all probable contributions to it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW redeemed itself tonight after a few weeks of below average dreck.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> D'oh! Hate when that happens; yes Wyatt and Balor. Although, I don't see Reigns winning the match, either. I agree it's Balor.


Yeah they are not having Reigns "earn" his shot at Lesnar in a fatal 5 way like that. They already have the angle for Reigns/Lesnar II and Heyman already called out Reigns in a promo after Mania.




Architect-Rollins said:


> :loweringangle


Yep, not looking forward to it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I enjoyed Raw a lot. All three of my fave boys had matches, Dean retained the title, Roman won and Seth had a good match too. Too bad Joe attacked him yet again. Meh.


Rollins getting injured really messed up his post-Mania run. Before the injury I think they were going for the match against Joe at Fastlane and then Triple H at Mania. Now the feud with Joe after Rollins already beat Triple H has no heat and it is dragging too. People just have no interest in it.

EDIT: Oops, one post after the other, was counting on someone posting while I was making this one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah they are not having Reigns "earn" his shot at Lesnar in a fatal 5 way like that. They already have the angle for Reigns/Lesnar II and Heyman already called out Reigns in a promo after Mania.


Let's just hope the build is better than the first one..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Let's just hope the build is better than the first one..


Given how good Reigns/Braun was going I am sure they will do a good job with Reigns/Lesnar in the build since they are more or less similar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Given how good Reigns/Braun was going I am sure they will do a good job with Reigns/Lesnar in the build.


I hope they can do better than that considering it's Lesnar and the title.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I hope they can do better than that considering it's Lesnar and the title.


I feel like it always comes down to what Lesnar is willing to do. Vince let's Brock do whatever he wants. But hopefully they get a decent build up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I feel like it always comes down to what Lesnar is willing to do. Vince let's Brock do whatever he wants. But hopefully they get a decent build up.


I really don't think this will be the case with this feud. I don't see Vince letting Lesnar put in minimal effort for this. He has been planing this for a long time and even went ahead and had Reigns retire Taker. Lensar will have to bring his A game.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Great opening and hot match from Ambrose and Miz. 

Alexa being great on the stick and with the stick. :woolcock

Man Reigns bumping and selling like crazy. That ring post spot! Jesus! :mark:

Titus is gold. :lol Oh and a Crews turn? Please let him use the "Too easy" catchphrase. 

Good match between Rollins and Bray. Wyatt looking pretty strong and I ain't even mad. 

I predict Balor wins the five way. Only he and Bray haven't faced the Beast before.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I feel like it always comes down to what Lesnar is willing to do. Vince let's Brock do whatever he wants. But hopefully they get a decent build up.


Certainly. And I doubt he cares about putting in a strong effort for Vince at this point. Where's the incentive for him? There is none. He gets paid the same and his schedule remains the same, big effort or little effort.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Safe to say Roman showed he's a pretty damn good worker tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It depends, what do you guys have? :grin2: Are there cookies involved?


Death Cookies.












-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> I think you mean Wyatt instead of Balor. I think Balor is winning it. Rollins and Joe will probably continue post-Extreme Rules and Reigns is likely entering into a feud with Miz. Wyatt probably feuds with Joe and/or Ambrose.


Yeah with Balor/Wyatt not feuding all of the sudden its obvious that would of them will take on Lesnar at Great Balls of Fire. Balor did the job tonight, so I can see him winning at the ppv. So at Great Balls of Fire, 


I can see Lesnar/Balor, Reigns/Wyatt and more Rollins/Joe and Miz/Ambrose. Since I think Miz will win IC title by getting Ambrose DQed at Extreme Rules. Then for Summerslam we will get Lesnar/Rollins, Wyatt/Balor, Ambrose/Joe and Reigns/Miz for IC Title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It'll be tougher for SDL to top RAW this week. Looking forward to the attempt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Safe to say Roman showed he's a pretty damn good worker tonight.


He is, this has very much been a constant since early 2015.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> It'll be tougher for SDL to top RAW this week. Looking forward to the attempt.


 Nah, SD isn't topping Raw this week at all. Seems all fairly predicable, Ru-Ru returning will be good though.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

anyone else kind of get the feeling Joe is winning at Extreme Rules I don't know all conventional logic says he would be the last person to win but I guess that might be why I get the feeling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One Winged Angel said:


> Nah, SD isn't topping Raw this week at all. Seems all fairly predicable, Ru-Ru returning will be good though.


Never underestimate Tuesday Night Mahal.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Never underestimate Tuesday Night Mahal.


 I imagine a few will be unhappy with Jinder pinning AJ and will hate the Orton-Corbin match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One Winged Angel said:


> I imagine a few will be unhappy with Jinder pinning AJ and will hate the Orton-Corbin match.


India will love it.







:vince$


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Went to the show live. I'm not sure how it came across on TV but the crowd was hot for everything but the cruiserweight match (and Bayley).


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So Sasha is jobbing clean to Alicia Fox now. Wow has WWE's booking of her sucked recently.

Also WWE allowing Alexa to punk out a top babyface week after week after week. I'm getting flashbacks to her feud with Becky (and that was terrible for Becky).

Golden Truth splitting up now feels, pointless. It's not like Goldust is going to get a big push or anything.

The commentary during the Roman/Finn match was ass-backwards.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KnowYourRole said:


> Went to the show live. I'm not sure how it came across on TV but the crowd was hot for everything but the cruiserweight match (and Bayley).


Pretty good show, best in a month, and the state of New Jersey represented well. Also the best crowd in awhile, too (probably since night after WM).

:drose


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> Pretty good show, best in a month, and the state of New Jersey represented well. Also the best crowd in awhile, too (probably since night after WM).
> 
> :drose


I feel like the only promos that didn't fully work were Titus and Alexa's because 40% of the crowd were New Yorkers who didn't care about this disses.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Positive first step for life without Braun. Keep it up, WWE.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

A dream match for me was always Samoa Joe vs. Brock Lesnar. I doubt they'll go that route but it's a tiny bit closer with the advertisement of the Extreme Rules match.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

KnowYourRole said:


> Went to the show live. I'm not sure how it came across on TV but the crowd was hot for everything but the cruiserweight match (and Bayley).


sounded like a bunch of dumb smarks to me. The cruiserweight match didn't deserve to be buried and Bliss's promo was great.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

another DVR fast forward raw for me. the best and only think i liked was Titus brand and goldust? I dig heel TJP right now too. The rest is totally skippable house show stuff.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Only a few things worth mentioning on this week's RAW. Alexa Bliss's promo was pretty good and she continues to get the upperhand on Bayley. Talk about being protected, Alexa is that person right now. I seriously can not get behind Bayley at all as her lack of mic skills is really exposing her while Alexa is on top of the game. Oh yeah, Sasha Banks took a clean loss to Alicia Fox. Didn't expect that at all.

Speaking of clean losses, Finn Balor took one to Roman Reigns. He had to return the favor for beating Roman clean last summer. Don't mind the Hardyz/Cesaro and Sheamus stuff but I wonder how long this can be dragged out. Thought The Miz was going to win the IC Title but I guess the finish is leading to another rematch. Goldust turned on R-Truth? Been a long time coming. Not sure if this is leading to a push for either guy though. I have lost interest in Enzo and Cass and when did Apollo Crews sign a contract to join the Titus Brand? Lastly, Bray Wyatt stands tall in the end. For what? He loses every feud he's in. Could careless about the ending.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

This Titus/Crews thing may actually be a really good thing for Apollo Crews. Was happy when he kicked Enzo into next week :lol 

Titus mocking Enzo's entrance was kinda funny too.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

domotime2 said:


> sounded like a bunch of dumb smarks to me. The cruiserweight match didn't deserve to be buried and Bliss's promo was great.



Yeah I agree with you. Don't know what was up with that. Seems like everyone in the arena got up the second they saw purple.

My section also needlessly shitted on Bayley for no reason.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Putting aside the irony of coming to a Raw discussion thread to say this, deciding a while ago to not watch Raw anymore feels like a good decision at this point. 

I'm not hating on the company here, it's just that for me WWE has become too different from the product I passionately enjoyed 17 years ago and is too far away from the more technically based product I really enjoy today: they're neither edgy and compelling like the old days or technically sound with that more mature, big match appeal as are some of today's best promotions. 

The product feels undefined, they don't go far enough in any one direction to have a truly compelling direction of their own. 

WWE just floats around the undefined middle ground, simoutaniously turning both casuals and smart fans away from the product; while somehow making buckets of money from a generally lackluster product. 

They never stray too far from PG, and they put on a good match every now and then in their effort to try to cater to all tastes 5% without going all in on any particular style.

I'll dip in every now and then if they put on a big match, but my weeks of loyally watching everything every week regardless of how terrible Raw is are gone, and I'm fine with that.

I get that the tone of my post is unoriginal to say the least, I'm not trying to preach and hope you guys who courageously watch 3-7 hours of WWE every week keep on enjoying it; it's just not for me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dark segment with Rollins and Joe...






I think Rollins' finisher looked much better here than on some of the live show videos I've seen previously.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My home state crowd really digging Seth last night. It amazes me sometimes how some of the dark segments are better than the on air segments. Finish looked sick there, too.

Seth putting over the NJ crowd, too. :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Only just got round to watching, I thought this episode had its moments with the usual filler sprinkled here and there.

The opening segment was enjoyable.

Despite the finish I thought Ambrose vs Miz was great, the pacing of the match was fantastic, Ambrose especially was flying around the ring.

Alexa's promo work yet again was solid, some of the lines were on the childish side but yet again her mannerisms and delivery were awesome. She gave Bayley a bloody good whack with that kendo stick too.

Miz/Angle/Samson backstage segment was fun.

Reigns vs Balor was great I thought, don't usually like either but the match was physical, the match told a story and their selling was on point. 

Rollins vs Wyatt was average but then it got spoiled anyway. Joe has been getting mixed reactions especially on here recently, I'm still loving the intensity he brings tbh. Wyatt standing tall was meh, but the ending was done well.

The rest was mixed with ok moments and the usual filler. 

6 or 7/10 for that episode.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Opening Segment with Angle = *Thumbs Middle* (I couldn't be any more disappointed with Angle's return so far. it's a C because there was nothing wrong with it, just a very unimaginative way of doing this)
Hardy vs Sheamus = *Thumbs Down* (um how about we continue this angle in a different way fellas?)
Banks vs Alicia = *Thumbs down* (I'm totally into a Banks vs Alicia feud, but i hate feuds that begin by exchanging wins, and i hate seeing Sasha lose totally clean like that)
Miz vs Ambrose = *Thumbs Up* (Good match, good stakes, and im okay with a dq finish)
Bayley/Bliss Promo Off = *Thumbs Middle* (Bliss was great but Bayley continues to absolutely struggle at getting this character going at all. The WWE needs to protect her and stop forcing her to cut these type of promos. The WWE used to do that all the time. Hide the weakness, showcase the strengths. Seeing Bliss use a Kendo stick on bayley was cool though, i liked that)
All Backstage Segments = *Thumbs Down* (nothing interesting or funny in the bunch....Bayley saying she wanted to go extreme made me barf)
Cruiserweight Tag Match = *Thumbs Down* (All four guys in this are great...they did it! they've created 4 cruiserweights with characters. it's a down because it's a stake-less match featuring a combo of the same 4 guys we've seen for a while. Tonight called for a TJP squash match against someone)
Balor vs Reigns = *Thumbs Down* (A big time match with absolutely nothing at stake. It's great for house show, terrible for TV. Reigns winning clean great)
Golden Truth Split = *Thumbs Up* (It might not be the most groundbreaking thing in the world...but at least something HAPPENED. A heel Goldust, something we haven't seen in ages, is intriguing)
Titus/Big cass = *Thumbs Up* (by far my favorite part of the night... Titus may have finally found a niche! And Apollo following around half reluctant is kinda hilarious. This wasn't a Crews heel turn btw, this was a furthering of "enzo is annoying". everyone was great here, I enjoyed this)
Bray/Rollins = *Thumbs Down* (For the first time ever....... who cares. Again, it's great for a house show, but it has no stakes, and it features Bray Wyatt, a guy i hate so much that it ruins everything)

Ups = 3
Downs = 6
middle = 2

There we have it.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

If you skip through Bayley talking, the Cruiserweight match, Banks/Fox, Balor's backstage cheese-fest and the majority of Rollins/Wyatt, that was an easy, enjoyable RAW to watch.

I gotta say though, Titus stole the damn show. His promo was HILARIOUS and Crews finally did something of note.

Ambrose/Miz was a decent match. It was the same sh*t they normally do but a hot crowd always helps.

Goldust turning on Truth was an old school heel beatdown which he'll make work.

Reigns/Balor was Reigns' usual good match and I liked his attitude in the opening promo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth sounding like the face of RAW. :Cocky


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

I thought it was alright. Miz/Dean & Finn/Reigns were pretty good, really enjoyed both. Jeff/Sheamus was decent too, not so long. Opening segment was cool. Enjoyed watching Alexa humiliate Bayley once again, even though I don't care about their match at Extreme Rules. 

Skipped Cruiserweights because we've already seen this match 10 times & Alicia/Sasha, was funny seeing Sasha lose clean. :lol

Seth/Bray wasn't anything special, ending was predictable just like the Goldust heel turn, was SO obvious that it made me laugh when it happened.

I can't wait for the Fatal 5 Way match! :mark


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Oh the cookies and jacket are both included in the starter pack. As for what else, it wouldn't be the dark side if we flat out told you now would it?


I suppose you have a point there. :grin2:



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Death Cookies.


As long as they taste yummy and don't actually hurt me then ok lol!


----------

